# Mannys_Bike_Shop



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

Hello Lay it low !!
Just wanted to see if any body can help me add picture don't have manny at this time any help would be nice  
I made it easy for everybody that needs prices on custom bicycle parts just take a picture of your sketch from your phone and e-mail it to [email protected]
or for info Manny 310-6324868 you can all so fax me at the same number


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

welcome to layitlow


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 23 2008, 06:04 PM~11162519
> *Hello Lay it low !!
> Just wanted to see if any body can help me add picture don't have manny at this time any help would be nice
> I made it easy for everybody that needs prices on custom bicycle parts just take a picture of your sketch from your phone and e-mail it to [email protected]
> or for info Manny 310-6324868 you can all so fax me at the same number
> *


Let me be the first to welcome you to Layitlow. :wave: If you want to post pics, then you have to have them on a site like photocucket.com or tinypic.com. It doesnt matter which one. Then when you post it in a topic, you will have to make sure that you have this in front of the link for the picture you want to post.










I hope this helps.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

BIENVENIDO A LAY IT LOW


----------



## 817Lowrider

Welcome to LIL. Now we have the greats on LIL. 
Manny's 
ToyShop


----------



## TonyO

Welcome to Layitlow.


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

"This picture was taken by Justdeez " I welcome everybody to check my shop if you ever come to Compton.


----------



## LowRider_69

welcome homie


----------



## chris23




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 24 2008, 04:38 AM~11162818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This picture was taken by  Justdeez " I welcome everybody to check my shop if you ever come to Compton.
> *


I saw a bunch of stuff in your shop from his pics that I want to buy :biggrin:


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

once again i didnt take this pictures Justdeez is the person to thank.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 24 2008, 04:42 AM~11162856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again i didnt take this pictures  Justdeez is the person to thank.
> *


Was that the set he said was $850? Is that twisted part a spinner?


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 23 2008, 07:41 PM~11162851
> *I saw a bunch of stuff in your shop from his pics that I want to buy  :biggrin:
> *


Call me when ever you need something


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 24 2008, 04:43 AM~11162870
> *Call me when ever you need something
> *


I sent you a PM. If you go to the upper right hand side of the screen you'll see that you have a "New Messages" notice click that link and you'll get to open it, its a mini mailbox feature on layitlow.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 23 2008, 07:51 PM~11162949
> *I sent you a PM.  If you go to the upper right hand side of the screen you'll see that you have a "New Messages" notice click that link and you'll get to open it, its a mini mailbox feature on layitlow.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 23 2008, 09:51 PM~11162949
> *I sent you a PM.  If you go to the upper right hand side of the screen you'll see that you have a "New Messages" notice click that link and you'll get to open it, its a mini mailbox feature on layitlow.
> *


i dont think new people can read pms?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 24 2008, 05:18 AM~11163180
> *i dont think new people can read pms?
> *


Yeah I think they can. New members just can't go into Off Topic and a couple other of the forums I think.


----------



## lowriderwiz

welcome


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 23 2008, 07:04 PM~11162519
> *Hello Lay it low !!
> Just wanted to see if any body can help me add picture don't have manny at this time any help would be nice
> I made it easy for everybody that needs prices on custom bicycle parts just take a picture of your sketch from your phone and e-mail it to [email protected]
> or for info Manny 310-6324868 you can all so fax me at the same number
> *



everybody on here knows you


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 23 2008, 08:42 PM~11163942
> *everybody on here knows you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did he make??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 23 2008, 08:47 PM~11163988
> *what did he make??
> *


The rims and some of the parts on that bike.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2008, 08:49 PM~11164003
> *The rims and some of the parts on that bike.
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest

manny u got any pics of this


----------



## LowRider_69

how much for some body count style rimes?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

whats up manny? remember me? :biggrin: 

i took a million pictures in your shop at the beginning of may.


----------



## las_crucez

Welcome to LIL


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 23 2008, 08:47 PM~11163988
> *what did he make??
> *


rims , forks handlebars ,sissybars.


----------



## viejitocencoast

whats up mannys , welcome this is nacho from santa maria .ill be coming in pretty soon for some more paint .


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Aw man this is cool, I saw Manny's on TV once, Welcome :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hell yea this is dope.  you D post up them pics of the shop.


----------



## chamuco61

welcome to layitlow manny!!! i must say that your shop has to be the greatest bike shop in the world!!! the few times i been down there, everything i was lookin for was in stock!


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## lowlife-biker

welcome to lil homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=407710&hl=



pics from the shop :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

damm even mannys on here!!!! thats some good news, manny delivers top quality, i can say that from the parts i bought from viejitocencoast wich were made by mannys, never saw better craftmanship then that!!! im probaly one of the only ones that has mannys parts here in europe, i will post up pics on here later on


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 24 2008, 08:19 AM~11167379
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=407710&hl=
> pics from the shop :biggrin:
> *


thanks, cool pics.


----------



## dave_st214

welcome to lil manny i've been a big fan of your work for years looking foward to doing buisness with you soon.


----------



## noe_from_texas

oh damn


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 25 2008, 01:02 AM~11170419
> *oh damn
> *


What happened you drop your bike on your foot again? :nosad: :tears:


:biggrin:


----------



## EL MEROMERO

hey!!! manny ke pasa soy juan de DENVER co. welcome to layitlow !!!!!! 
remember me


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 23 2008, 10:02 PM~11164148
> *manny u got any pics of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah i have a few detail picture i made alot of stuff for Casino Dream


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 24 2008, 11:27 PM~11174272
> *Yeah i have a few detail picture i made alot of stuff for Casino Dream
> *


can u please post them,nobody on here has good pics of it


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

Bicycle i have done work for from handle bars,rims,paint jobs,trike kit,custom twisted chain..enjoy


----------



## TonyO

All the secrets are out  :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 23 2008, 07:38 PM~11162818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This picture was taken by  Justdeez " I welcome everybody to check my shop if you ever come to Compton.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 24 2008, 09:33 PM~11174327
> *can u please post them,nobody on here has good pics of it
> *


x2.


----------



## Cut N 3's

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Phoenix

Do you have any pics of what your parts look like before they are chromed??

I would like to have you make some parts for my bike but I want to have chromed locally.

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93

:worship: Your work is awesome manny!
I love your parts!!!!!!!!!! just a lil compliment from a frenchy who build a radikal old school lowbike...


----------



## Str8crazy80

i'm late.. i dont rember seeing this topic? oh well.. WELCOME TO LAYITLOW MANNY


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Are any one these 3 for sale?*


----------



## Lil_Rob00

How much for the silver one if its for sale?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Jul 26 2008, 03:54 PM~11185175
> *How much for the silver one if its for sale?
> *


There fuckin bad. all 3 If I had the grip. I would pick all 3 of them up.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 01:56 PM~11185185
> *There fuckin bad. all 3 If I had the grip. I would pick all 3 of them up.
> *


Same here.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Jul 26 2008, 02:09 PM~11185242
> *Same here.
> *


:wow: holy shit its lil rob


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 10:35 AM~11183791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are any one these 3 for sale?
> *


the black one is the best


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THIS IS SICK TOO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 26 2008, 01:37 PM~11185411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS SICK TOO
> *


my favorite. i would buy this.if its still there when i finish my bike.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2008, 02:46 PM~11185455
> *my favorite. i would buy this.if its still there when i finish my bike.
> *


X2 THAT SHIT IS SICK THE RIMS THE GOLD AND CHROME


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 26 2008, 01:52 PM~11185488
> *X2 THAT SHIT IS SICK THE RIMS THE GOLD AND CHROME
> *


twisted steeringtube. :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2008, 03:08 PM~11185564
> *twisted steeringtube. :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 26 2008, 02:10 PM~11185573
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


thats detail you dont see no more.


----------



## LowRider_69

how much for some rims made like this cost?


----------



## kustombuilder

COMPTON's in the house. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## eric ramos

very nice so he finaly has a layitlow


----------



## show-bound

WHATS THE NUMBER....

I NEED 36 SQAURE SPOKES 20"

CAN ANYONE COME THROUGH


----------



## 817Lowrider

--------------------
Mannys Bike Shop (310) 632-4868
400 E Rosecrans Ave Compton,Ca 90221
We build custom parts,handle bars,rims,bicycle wheels, I all so paint custom paint jobs.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 07:34 PM~11209787
> *--------------------
> Mannys Bike Shop (310) 632-4868
> 400 E Rosecrans Ave Compton,Ca 90221
> We build custom parts,handle bars,rims,bicycle wheels, I all so paint custom paint jobs.
> *


 :cheesy: JSUT GOT OFF THE PHN! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 07:38 PM~11209827
> *:cheesy: JSUT GOT OFF THE PHN! :biggrin:
> *


nice!!!!!


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

Sorry if i cant reply asap..I have been really busy with some bicycle that are getting ready for some shows and i have to make sure there done soon.If you are looking for twisted parts/laser cut combo hit us up call me ill take care of your project. P.s I dont clone your idea and sell it to other i make original designs.
Manny's Bike Shop


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 29 2008, 10:38 PM~11212567
> *Sorry if i cant reply asap..I have been really busy with some  bicycle that are getting ready for some shows and i have to make sure there done soon.If you are looking for twisted parts/laser cut combo hit us up call me ill take care of your project. P.s I  dont clone your idea and sell it to other i make original designs.
> Manny's Bike Shop
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

this topic should be pinned


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 30 2008, 12:59 AM~11213201
> *this topic should be pinned
> *


do we see another forum sponsor?? :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 30 2008, 05:43 PM~11218934
> *do we see another forum sponsor?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos

ill hit ya up soon


----------



## FunkytownRoller

other than REC, how man you guys on here have actually bought anything from Manny's.....

not downing his work or anything like that, he does some tight shit, but it just seems like everyone is all happy to see him here and all that, but how many of you have actually bought stuff from him....



oh, and pics or it didn't happen


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 09:33 AM~11223431
> *other than REC, how man you guys on here have actually bought anything from Manny's.....
> 
> not downing his work or anything like that, he does some tight shit, but it just seems like everyone is all happy to see him here and all that, but how many of you have actually bought stuff from him....
> oh, and pics or it didn't happen
> *


i did. :biggrin: and no i dont have pics. but it did happen


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2008, 06:36 PM~11223450
> *i did.  :biggrin:  and no i dont have pics.  but it did happen
> *


No pics? :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2008, 09:50 AM~11223530
> *No pics?  :angry:
> *


it was just a seat clamp


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i got manny made crank and pedals.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 08:33 AM~11223431
> *other than REC, how man you guys on here have actually bought anything from Manny's.....
> 
> not downing his work or anything like that, he does some tight shit, but it just seems like everyone is all happy to see him here and all that, but how many of you have actually bought stuff from him....
> oh, and pics or it didn't happen
> *


I think no one has bought anything up until now because of two reasons. 1. We really didnt know if he was willing to ship things out. 2. We all thought and heard that he was really expensive.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2008, 09:17 AM~11223705
> *I think no one has bought anything up until now because of two reasons. 1. We really didnt know if he was willing to ship things out. 2. We all thought and heard that he was really expensive.
> *



HOW DO YOU THINK REC GOT HIS SHIT THEN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 31 2008, 09:38 AM~11223850
> *HOW DO YOU THINK REC GOT HIS SHIT THEN
> *


Obviously he shipped it to him. But if you think about it, when someone spends alot of $$$, hes probably more willing to ship it. What no one really knew is if he would ship smaller items like a custom crank or custom mirrors things like that. No need to get all pissed off about it.


----------



## LocoSoCal

my steering wheel came from Manny's , if you look hard , you can see his logo on it :biggrin: , however , I tip my hat to Manny for his work , he is one of the BEST when it comes to making custom parts for bike's but just like anything in life , expect to pay high $$$ for his work , , you know the saying , "you get what you paid for "


----------



## FunkytownRoller

thats cool, i was just wondering cause i noticed alot of people getting in his thread, and like i said, i aint downing him, but lets be honest, how am i gonna say that a bentley is the nicest car out there and one of the best or the best made car out there if i have never owned one....and more than likely WON'T spend that kinda money on one, just doesnt seem to make sense to me....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 10:58 AM~11224664
> *thats cool, i was just wondering cause i noticed alot of people getting in his thread, and like i said, i aint downing him, but lets be honest, how am i gonna say that a bentley is the nicest car out there and one of the best or the best made car out there if i have never owned one....and more than likely WON'T spend that kinda money on one, just doesnt seem to make sense to me....
> *


I dont understand?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2008, 01:04 PM~11224742
> *I dont understand?
> *


point is, how can you have this many people backing up his stuff if they have never bought it or owned it...for the people who have, then cool, but i dont get it, dont get me wrong, the dude makes some cool things man...im not hating or anything like that cause i know that ill be called a hater sooner or later for just questioning but can anyone answer.


----------



## LocoSoCal

I know of a few bikes out here that I see at shows , that Manny has worked on .... , the parts are nice .... it does not mean that he is the ONLY person to make nice parts ....... I'm sure there are many more people that make better parts out there ..... , but you know what they say , "what ever floats you'r boat" :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

wait? wtf?? thats manny's logo? i got 2 steering wheels with that logo. and i just noticed the teeth say MBS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 11:10 AM~11224791
> *point is, how can you have this many people backing up his stuff if they have never bought it or owned it...for the people who have, then cool, but i dont get it, dont get me wrong, the dude makes some cool things man...im not hating or anything like that cause i know that ill be called a hater sooner or later for just questioning but can anyone answer.
> *


Well let me just ask you one question. Who else is making stuff like this? 


















He also did that custom lil tiger trike. I dont own anything that hes made but I respect the time he puts into things he makes and how he comes up with different ideas.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 31 2008, 11:19 AM~11224898
> *wait? wtf?? thats manny's logo? i got 2 steering wheels with that logo. and i just noticed the teeth say MBS.
> *


now you are famous :biggrin: welcome to the club :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

if yous guys only knew what other bikes he has worked on , hint ..... one of them just came out this year , the other one , is BAD ass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 10:22 AM~11224924
> *now you are famous  :biggrin: welcome to the club  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i was gonna sell them too. but ima keep em now.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 31 2008, 11:19 AM~11224898
> *wait? wtf?? thats manny's logo? i got 2 steering wheels with that logo. and i just noticed the teeth say MBS.
> *


MBS = my brat sister :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2008, 01:21 PM~11224922
> *Well let me just ask you one question. Who else is making stuff like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also did that custom lil tiger trike. I dont own anything that hes made but I respect the time he puts into things he makes and how he comes up with different ideas.
> *



trust me, you will see soon......


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 11:26 AM~11224961
> *trust me, you will see soon......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal

I'm playing ....... MBS = Manny's Bike Shop


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

most the parts you got off me were from mannys uffin:


----------



## ripsta85

he has done some of my parts  he is not as expensive as you guys think he is


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 31 2008, 10:34 AM~11225036
> *most the parts you got off me were from mannys  uffin:
> *


yup. i dont think my handle bars are. are they?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 31 2008, 11:37 AM~11225067
> *yup. i dont think my handle bars are. are they?
> *


i dont think so.. they hadle bars forks and sissybar i sold to somerstyle were tho


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 31 2008, 10:38 AM~11225074
> *i dont think so.. they hadle bars forks and sissybar i sold to somerstyle were tho
> *


those double sq bars were bad.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 31 2008, 11:35 AM~11225043
> *he has done some of my parts    he is not as expensive as you guys think he is
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 11:26 AM~11224961
> *trust me, you will see soon......
> *


Thats great and all but Mannys did it already. Have you seen the episode of Livin the lowlife or what ever its called? They did the story on Mannys and it shows alot of what hes done.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2008, 11:52 AM~11225191
> *Thats great and all but Mannys did it already. Have you seen the episode of Livin the lowlife or what ever its called? They did the story on Mannys and it shows alot of what hes done.
> *


all I saw at Manny's on that show , was Vida's BIG ASS !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C.

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 11:57 AM~11225234
> *all I saw at Manny's on that  show , was Vida's BIG ASS !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

X2 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 01:57 PM~11225234
> *all I saw at Manny's on that  show , was Vida's BIG ASS !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah me too.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 12:27 PM~11225516
> *yeah me too.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



me three


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2008, 01:52 PM~11225191
> *Thats great and all but Mannys did it already. Have you seen the episode of Livin the lowlife or what ever its called? They did the story on Mannys and it shows alot of what hes done.
> *


props should be given with one of the original innovators in the game! nuff said! one thang to make bad ass parts....but to create a legacy of yrs of putting out parts and working on tons of award winning major projects....that puts you on top  

buisness tatics speak for them selves...cuase i havent heard anything negative...what i have been waiting for for almost a yr..homie said it will take a day!! :0


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 31 2008, 10:35 AM~11225043
> *he is not as expensive as you guys think he is
> *


*That's All I Need To Hear....

I'll Try To Make A Vist To The Shop This Weekend and See What's Instore. Since Some People Are Jumpy....I'll Take Pictures Of The Stuff He Has To Offer.

From What Others Say.Its Got A Newbie Feeling Like Its Christmas Already.

Finally A Good "Custom" Part Suppiler In The Area....*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Jul 31 2008, 02:26 PM~11226670
> *That's All I Need To Hear....
> 
> I'll Try To Make A Vist To The Shop This Weekend and See What's Instore. Since Some People Are Jumpy....I'll Take Pictures Of The Stuff He Has To Offer.
> 
> From What Others Say.Its Got A Newbie Feeling Like Its Christmas Already.
> 
> Finally A Good "Custom" Part Suppiler In The Area....
> *


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 11:57 AM~11225234
> *all I saw at Manny's on that  show , was Vida's BIG ASS !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey don't be looking at my future baby's mama like that. :angry: 










































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Jul 31 2008, 04:26 PM~11226670
> *That's All I Need To Hear....
> 
> I'll Try To Make A Vist To The Shop This Weekend and See What's Instore. Since Some People Are Jumpy....I'll Take Pictures Of The Stuff He Has To Offer.
> 
> From What Others Say.Its Got A Newbie Feeling Like Its Christmas Already.
> 
> Finally A Good "Custom" Part Suppiler In The Area....
> *


what do you mean"finally" hes been around forever and if im not mistaken, in the same shop :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## REYXTC

He admitted to being a noob.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jul 31 2008, 07:48 PM~11228486
> *He admitted to being a noob.
> *


but said finally, like hes been wishing there was one for a while :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 11:52 AM~11224579
> *my steering wheel came from Manny's , if you look hard , you can see his logo on it  :biggrin:  , however , I tip my hat to Manny for his work , he is one of the BEST when it comes to making custom parts for bike's  but just like anything in life , expect to pay high $$$ for his work , , you know the saying , "you get what you paid for "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my steering wheel has the same logo i paid 45 bucks for it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 31 2008, 08:47 PM~11230069
> *my steering wheel has the same logo i paid 45 bucks for it  :biggrin:
> *


swap meet louie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

does he have a fax machine??????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2008, 10:49 PM~11230096
> *swap meet louie
> *


ahahahahahha bust his bubble ahahahhaha


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 31 2008, 08:47 PM~11230069
> *my steering wheel has the same logo i paid 45 bucks for it  :biggrin:
> *


same here but i gave it away


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2008, 11:00 PM~11230198
> *does he have a fax machine??????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

what?????? i cant hear you son


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2008, 10:00 PM~11230198
> *does he have a fax machine??????
> *



yeah its the phone number


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 05:12 PM~11228715
> *but said finally, like hes been wishing there was one for a while  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


* I Have Been Wishing For One For Acouple Months,Is That A Problem?

There's No ADs In Yellow Pages Pointing You To Custom Lowrider Bike Shops Or Listening Business Of Shops Such As The Ones On Here That's Being Advertised In Yellow Pages Either.

So Excuse Me If I Get Happy and Find A New Source For My Resources Now....

Geez....Old Timers Now Days SMH*


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 09:33 AM~11223431
> *other than REC, how man you guys on here have actually bought anything from Manny's.....
> 
> not downing his work or anything like that, he does some tight shit, but it just seems like everyone is all happy to see him here and all that, but how many of you have actually bought stuff from him....
> oh, and pics or it didn't happen
> *


 Its not about who has bought my parts just showing other my work that never seen it you don't have to buy parts from me to read my topic.Just like you are an engraver you made a topic to show others your work.You do good engraving and i give you your props on that.


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Aug 1 2008, 07:40 AM~11232509
> *Its not about who has bought my parts just showing other my work that never seen it you don't have to buy parts from me to read my topic.Just like you are an engraver you made a topic to show others your work.You do good engraving and i give you your props on that.
> *


Hey send me a picture on the 20" girls frame


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Aug 1 2008, 09:40 AM~11232509
> *Its not about who has bought my parts just showing other my work that never seen it you don't have to buy parts from me to read my topic.Just like you are an engraver you made a topic to show others your work.You do good engraving and i give you your props on that.
> *


well thanks, but like i said, i wasnt downing your parts or anything you do, some may take it that way, and some may call me a hater (thats the world of layitlow, you will see) but i was just asking who actually has bought stuff from you, not hate or anything was intended....if some took it that way, oh well....but i said it from the start, that i wasnt trying to do anything like that... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

how much is that silver manny im interested in it if you still have it.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 1 2008, 05:47 PM~11232557
> *well thanks, but like i said, i wasnt downing your parts or anything you do, some may take it that way, and some may call me a hater (thats the world of layitlow, you will see) but i was just asking who actually has bought stuff from you, not hate or anything was intended....if some took it that way, oh well....but i said it from the start, that i wasnt trying to do anything like that... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I bought my parts from Manny back in 2000. His parts were my first custom parts and I still show them to this day. I'll be putting them on a new frame I'm busting out with and it'll still be the top of its game. Manny does with twisted parts what WMW and TNT do for custom faced parts. :thumbsup: He's more skilled and experienced than I am so I gotta tip my hat to him :worship:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2008, 09:22 AM~11232792
> *I bought my parts from Manny back in 2000.  His parts were my first custom parts and I still show them to this day.  I'll be putting them on a new frame I'm busting out with and it'll still be the top of its game.  Manny does with twisted parts what WMW and TNT do for custom faced parts. :thumbsup:  He's more skilled and experienced than I am so I gotta tip my hat to him :worship:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Str8crazy80

BUMP FOR MANNY


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

Whos ready for Las Vegas Super show?


----------



## viejitocencoast

I AM ,R U GOING ?


----------



## kustombuilder

TTT for compton baby. :biggrin:


----------



## jelly belly

a manny a couple of days ago i was watchin livin the low life and saw you and your bike shop.nice work :thumbsup: and tell me was vida really friendly or just in front of the camera


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by jelly belly_@Aug 10 2008, 08:18 PM~11310075
> *a manny a couple of days ago i was watchin livin the low life and saw you and your bike shop.nice work :thumbsup: and tell me was vida really friendly or just in front of the camera
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by jelly belly_@Aug 10 2008, 08:18 PM~11310075
> *a manny a couple of days ago i was watchin livin the low life and saw you and your bike shop.nice work :thumbsup: and tell me was vida really friendly or just in front of the camera
> *


repost


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:20 PM~11310112
> *repost
> *


x2


----------



## SERIOUS

I'll be in touch


----------



## jelly belly

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 09:35 AM~11183791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are any one these 3 for sale?
> *


those are some big ass extended crowns


----------



## TonyO

I heard he wants $2500 for this one.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by jelly belly_@Aug 11 2008, 07:36 PM~11317866
> *those are some big ass extended crowns
> *


the neck is raked


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 06:17 PM~11318265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he wants $2500 for this one.
> *


i call 2000 max


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Im still trying to find out and cant get a stright answer on the price. And ive even called to see how much.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 11 2008, 08:51 PM~11318612
> *i call 2000 max
> *


Sounds right


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 26 2008, 05:37 PM~11185411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS SICK TOO
> *


I WONDER HOW MUCH HE WANTS FOR THIS ONE ILL BUY IT


----------



## chris23

give him a ring ring


----------



## Str8crazy80

BUMP


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 13 2008, 11:37 AM~11331351
> *BUMP
> *


x2500


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 11 2008, 08:51 PM~11318612
> *i call 2000 max
> *


I CALLED......$2500 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest

manny, can u post the new part styles


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

OK


----------



## ghost-rider

AY MANNY HOW MUCH FOR SOME 12 INCH RIMS?


----------



## Scarfresh

*Took A Trip To The Shop.... :biggrin: 

Made A Vist On Wednesday To Check Out Things. Kind Of Nice To Meet The Men (Manny & Junior) Behind The Imfamous "Manny Bike Shop". Took Some Pictures...Wanted To Take More But I Kept Drooling Over Chrome. So Excuse The Shitty Sidekick Picture Quailty Shots.


































































I Hope Friday I Can Pick Up My Parts If Nothing Comes Up. Manny & Junior Had Some Nice Parts & Bikes Around The Shop. Junior Was A Mad Cool Dude...For Me Being Nosey,I Got Sneak Peek At Bike For The Las Vegas Show. I Must Say...Am Dying To See How It Turns Out.

Next Trip....I'll Ask Manny & Junior To Display More Parts For You All

Thanx Manny & Junior For Showing Me Around.  *


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Aug 20 2008, 04:58 PM~11396185
> *Took A Trip To The Shop.... :biggrin:
> 
> Made A Vist On Wednesday To Check Out Things. Kind Of Nice To Meet The Men (Manny & Junior) Behind The Imfamous "Manny Bike Shop". Took Some Pictures...Wanted To Take More But I Kept Drooling Over Chrome. So Excuse The Shitty Sidekick Picture Quailty Shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Hope Friday I Can Pick Up My Parts If Nothing Comes Up. Manny & Junior Had Some Nice Parts & Bikes Around The Shop. Junior Was A Mad Cool Dude...For Me Being Nosey,I Got Sneak Peek At Bike For The Las Vegas Show. I Must Say...Am Dying To See How It Turns Out.
> 
> Next Trip....I'll Ask Manny & Junior To Display More Parts For You All
> 
> Thanx Manny & Junior For Showing Me Around.
> *


 :thumbsup: KOO PICS...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT FOR MANNYS BIKE SHOP


----------



## sureñosbluez

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE BIKE PARTS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2008, 09:03 AM~11292389
> *TTT for compton baby. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

TTT For some bad ass shop


----------



## Sr.Castro

dose he ship out bikes and parts


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need some custom spokes!


----------



## REC

ttt


----------



## 68 CHEVY

man manny is the man doin shit others just dream of


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 05:34 AM~11486704
> *I need some custom spokes!
> *


x2 on that one!!!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

coming soon parts from the homie manny


----------



## lowridersfinest

any pics of the vegas bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 15 2008, 03:33 PM~12165914
> *any pics of the vegas bike
> *


I think it was the legions trike. :dunno:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

anybody got anymore bootyful pics of his shop


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 10 2008, 01:18 AM~12387047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this what he does all day at work? :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Aug 20 2008, 03:58 PM~11396185
> *Took A Trip To The Shop.... :biggrin:
> 
> Made A Vist On Wednesday To Check Out Things. Kind Of Nice To Meet The Men (Manny & Junior) Behind The Imfamous "Manny Bike Shop". Took Some Pictures...Wanted To Take More But I Kept Drooling Over Chrome. So Excuse The Shitty Sidekick Picture Quailty Shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Hope Friday I Can Pick Up My Parts If Nothing Comes Up. Manny & Junior Had Some Nice Parts & Bikes Around The Shop. Junior Was A Mad Cool Dude...For Me Being Nosey,I Got Sneak Peek At Bike For The Las Vegas Show. I Must Say...Am Dying To See How It Turns Out.
> 
> Next Trip....I'll Ask Manny & Junior To Display More Parts For You All
> 
> Thanx Manny & Junior For Showing Me Around.
> *


nice pics


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

X2


----------



## chris2low

yo manny nice work bro keep it up


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2008, 04:21 AM~11224922
> *Well let me just ask you one question. Who else is making stuff like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also did that custom lil tiger trike. I dont own anything that hes made but I respect the time he puts into things he makes and how he comes up with different ideas.
> *


tight mirrors.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Aug 20 2008, 05:58 PM~11396185
> *Took A Trip To The Shop.... :biggrin:
> 
> Made A Vist On Wednesday To Check Out Things. Kind Of Nice To Meet The Men (Manny & Junior) Behind The Imfamous "Manny Bike Shop". Took Some Pictures...Wanted To Take More But I Kept Drooling Over Chrome. So Excuse The Shitty Sidekick Picture Quailty Shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Hope Friday I Can Pick Up My Parts If Nothing Comes Up. Manny & Junior Had Some Nice Parts & Bikes Around The Shop. Junior Was A Mad Cool Dude...For Me Being Nosey,I Got Sneak Peek At Bike For The Las Vegas Show. I Must Say...Am Dying To See How It Turns Out.
> 
> Next Trip....I'll Ask Manny & Junior To Display More Parts For You All
> 
> Thanx Manny & Junior For Showing Me Around.
> *



oh shit this frame still alive!
That trike was freakin awsome!


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 4 2009, 06:30 AM~12600209
> *tight mirrors.
> *


X2


----------



## chris2low

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 4 2009, 06:30 AM~12600209
> *tight mirrors.
> *


x3


----------



## goofy

Cheaaaa ganna go 2 thiss shop at da end of da mouth...

QUESTIONS 2 ALL!
Inno if thiz is tru but I heard tha 26inch cruiser that was in da movie baby boy was made by manny?


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 5 2009, 08:58 AM~12608899
> *x3
> *


x4 look realy nice


----------



## RO-BC

NOT TO HATE OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT BUT I THINK TWISTED PARTS THAT ARE OVERPRICED DONT TICKLE MY FANCY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 5 2009, 04:10 PM~12613467
> *NOT TO HATE OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT BUT I THINK TWISTED PARTS THAT ARE OVERPRICED DONT TICKLE MY FANCY
> *


great


----------



## chris2low

> _Originally posted by goofy_@Jan 5 2009, 03:02 PM~12612817
> *Cheaaaa ganna go 2 thiss shop at da end of da mouth...
> 
> QUESTIONS 2 ALL!
> Inno if thiz is tru but I heard tha 26inch cruiser that was in da movie baby boy was made by manny?
> *



? 


i like that cruiser in baby boy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 5 2009, 10:14 PM~12617138
> *?
> i like that cruiser in baby boy
> *


Do you really?


----------



## goofy

MANNY MADE IT!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

Shoot i just p/u my parts form there yesterday


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 7 2009, 08:50 AM~12631277
> *Shoot i just p/u my parts form there yesterday
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:cheesy:


----------



## REC

Manny should be sending my lil girls stroller soon  ill post a pic when i get it


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by goofy_@Jan 5 2009, 03:02 PM~12612817
> *Cheaaaa ganna go 2 thiss shop at da end of da mouth...
> 
> QUESTIONS 2 ALL!
> Inno if thiz is tru but I heard tha 26inch cruiser that was in da movie baby boy was made by manny?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## speedy187

ttt for mannys bike shop


----------



## 68 CHEVY

ayy manny how much for some single twisted spokes


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 7 2009, 01:07 PM~12632844
> *Manny should be sending my lil girls stroller soon   ill post a pic when i get it
> *


i seen it... :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

MANNY IS MORE CHEAP ON HIS PRICES THAN ANYONE THINK HE IS


----------



## viejitocencoast

just dropped off my boys new 16"project this weekend ,its getting everything done there.  no need to go anywhere else


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jan 19 2009, 06:56 PM~12751985
> *just dropped off my boys new 16"project this weekend ,its getting everything done there.   no need to go anywhere else
> *


QVO PERRO JUST GOT OF THE PHONE WITH HIM HE TOLD ME THAT U WENT THERE AND SHIT.THANKKS HOMIE FOR THE BIG PARO.HE GOT ME A QUOTE ON SOME RIMS FORGETT FACED RIMS...


----------



## viejitocencoast

did u decide on something diffrent ?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jan 19 2009, 07:02 PM~12752035
> *did u decide on something diffrent ?
> *


YEA U KNOW HOW WE CHANGE OUR MINDS QUE NO .BUT THIS TIME ITS FOR SURE I ALREADY TOLD HIM TO FORGETT THE FACED RIMS U TOLD HIM. AND TO DO ME ??????

U GOT A PM


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

my stuff should be getting worked on...


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 7 2009, 01:07 PM~12632844
> *Manny should be sending my lil girls stroller soon   ill post a pic when i get it
> *


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jan 19 2009, 06:56 PM~12751985
> *just dropped off my boys new 16"project this weekend ,its getting everything done there.   no need to go anywhere else
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 19 2009, 06:50 PM~12751924
> *MANNY IS MORE CHEAP ON HIS PRICES THAN ANYONE THINK HE IS
> *


Thanks you at Mannys Bike Shop i try my best to work with anybody that's serious about getting stuff done down payments are welcome !!


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 11:45 PM~12789014
> *did you like the clear?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 22 2009, 11:47 PM~12789040
> *
> *


do you need more?


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

My homie is selling some of his parts if you want to know more info call me i know the old seat and love seat are for sale


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

IF YOU HAVE PICTURES OF THE TRIKE OF THE YEAR PLEASE POST THEM UP I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THEM FOR MY OWN COLLECTION.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

yo manny post up them pics of Casino Dreamin'


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 23 2009, 07:25 AM~12789490
> *yo manny post up them pics of Casino Dreamin'
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 22 2009, 10:54 PM~12789129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie is selling some of his parts if you want to know more info call me i know the old seat and love seat are for sale
> *


Love seat is $300 
banana seat $90 if you want better pics pm or if you are serious pm so i can giove you the address and phone number


----------



## REC




----------



## REC




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2009, 06:30 PM~12796056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what else he selling ?


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 27 2008, 01:36 PM~11190167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some rims made like this cost?
> *


thats some nice rims :thumbsup:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 23 2009, 05:33 PM~12796095
> *what else he selling ?
> *


he said there was a 12" lil tiger for $300 







2008 TRIKE OF THE YEAR ,2008 NATIONAL CHAMP OUT OF EAST LOS ANGELES


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2009, 06:36 PM~12796124
> *he said there was a 12" lil tiger for $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his trike for the right price I dont know what else ill ask
> *


lmk about that lil tiger is restored or ?


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 23 2009, 05:37 PM~12796136
> *lmk about that lil tiger is restored or ?
> *


yes i will get pictures of it soon and more pics of Mannys sick image parts he said something wicked


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2009, 06:40 PM~12796166
> *yes i will get pictures of it soon and more pics of Mannys sick image parts he said something wicked
> *


got the cash for lil tiger but need picz and need to know how it looks.if i could get in touch with the dude will b better 
thanks


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 23 2009, 05:43 PM~12796192
> *got the cash for lil tiger but need picz and need to know how it looks.if i could get in touch with the dude will b better
> thanks
> *


let me get the info asap


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2009, 06:44 PM~12796200
> *let me get the info asap
> *


when cash goes fast


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ANYTHING ELSE THATS FOR SALE FROM THAT TRIKE


----------



## REC

for sale turntable with brown uphostery 
asking $250


----------



## goofy

qat bout da siccer lift


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

I would like to thank everybody for showing me love thank you!!
This is me and a big thank you to everybody that call me feel free to call me for parts or quotes i dont read my pms that much been so busy so please call (310)-632-4868


----------



## BASH3R

How much for some 16" twisted rims?? 36 spokes??


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 06:13 PM~12804000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like  to thank everybody for showing me love thank you!!
> This is me and a big thank you to everybody that call me feel free to call me for parts or  quotes i dont read my pms that much been so busy so please call (310)-632-4868
> 
> *


Respeto para el senor manny.senor chingon


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

damn those pedals are bad! :0


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop




----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop




----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 05:20 PM~12804054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for that manny


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 05:26 PM~12804093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

for sale turntable with brown uphostery 
asking $250


rack included?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 08:26 PM~12804093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 24 2009, 08:09 PM~12804777
> *How much?
> *


That will match your bike perfectly. :biggrin:


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop




----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 25 2009, 02:36 PM~12805940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rad


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 24 2009, 07:54 PM~12804677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale turntable with brown uphostery
> asking $250
> rack included?
> *


yes thats the rail too


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

I'll try to post more pic and be on layitlow more  







oh Please call the shop if i don't reply.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 25 2009, 02:44 PM~12806031
> *I'll try to post more pic and be on layitlow more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh Please call the shop if i don't reply.
> *


wow..thats really nice..goodwork mate


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop




----------



## syked1

how much for the birdcage sproket manny???????????????????????????????


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 09:40 PM~12805984
> *yes thats the rail too
> *


makes me want to build a trike :biggrin:


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

hey manny im not sure if you remember me. i called you a while back asking for a qoute on lacing and trueing my rims. 144 spoke arizona's. but heres a pic so you can check it out. i forgot how much you qouted me so if you can pm me with a price, i got 3 rims.


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 25 2009, 01:13 AM~12804000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like  to thank everybody for showing me love thank you!!
> This is me and a big thank you to everybody that call me feel free to call me for parts or  quotes i dont read my pms that much been so busy so please call (310)-632-4868*


aye aye aye!!!! the new parts pictures and the paint are crazy,your job is unique i like it!!
So i send you a PM because i live in France and i can't call you(i don't speak very well and that's very expensive!!!).I search the same hydraulic cylinder that takes place of the spring like the Problemas REC bike for exemple.I think that's a hydraulic single action cylinder,please give an answer(and price?)
Thanks by advance


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 10:44 PM~12806031
> *I'll try to post more pic and be on layitlow more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh Please call the shop if i don't reply.
> *



reminds me of roosters 62


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 24 2009, 11:02 PM~12806179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey manny im not sure if you remember me. i called you a while back asking for a qoute on lacing and trueing my rims. 144 spoke arizona's. but heres a pic so you can check it out. i forgot how much you qouted me so if you can pm me with a price, i got 3 rims.
> *


nice rims


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Any stuff laying around u have for sale manny


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 11:44 PM~12806031
> *I'll try to post more pic and be on layitlow more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh Please call the shop if i don't reply.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop+Jan 24 2009, 07:20 PM~12804054-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 07:26 PM~12804093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 25 2009, 06:28 PM~12811146
> *Any stuff laying around u have for sale manny
> *


i asked the same thing when i was down there. everything i wanted was already sold. cant keep nothing in stock. everyone wants it!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

that birdcage sproket is ugly imo. looks like something you could buy from china


----------



## bigshod

sup manny


----------



## viejitocencoast

TTT for mannys shop son cabrones


----------



## AMB1800

chainguard made by manny's


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 08:33 PM~12812234
> *that birdcage sproket is ugly imo. looks like something you could buy from china
> *


lol China buys blue prints from me


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 25 2009, 06:28 PM~12811146
> *Any stuff laying around u have for sale manny
> *


Hey if you need any thing done hit me up forks or handle bars rims fast turn around maybe two week if my plater is doing his job  Call me


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 10:55 PM~12806114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PAINT JOB


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Feb 5 2009, 06:48 PM~12917774
> *lol  China blue prints from me
> *


LMFAO HAHAA :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Feb 5 2009, 05:51 PM~12917803
> *Hey if you need any thing done hit me up forks or handle bars rims fast turn around maybe two week if my plater is doing his job   Call me
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Feb 5 2009, 05:48 PM~12917774
> *lol  China buys blue prints from me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 08:44 PM~12806031
> *I'll try to post more pic and be on layitlow more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh Please call the shop if i don't reply.
> *


just curious anyone know the pricetag on that?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 9 2009, 08:33 PM~12956785
> *just curious anyone know the pricetag on that?
> *


give him a call.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 10:55 PM~12806114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MANNY YOU GET DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## REC

THANKS MANNY SOME ONE IS GOING TO BE VERY HAPPY ON THERE BIRTHDAY


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 10 2009, 06:58 PM~12965252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MANNY SOME ONE IS GOING  TO BE VERY HAPPY ON THERE BIRTHDAY
> *


thats nice!! real nice!!

looks like something we got cooking over here! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 10 2009, 04:58 PM~12965252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MANNY SOME ONE IS GOING  TO BE VERY HAPPY ON THERE BIRTHDAY
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 10 2009, 05:58 PM~12965252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MANNY SOME ONE IS GOING  TO BE VERY HAPPY ON THERE BIRTHDAY
> *


i seen it in person and dammmmmm.. lookin goood


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Feb 5 2009, 04:48 PM~12917774
> *lol  China buys blue prints from me
> *


thats gangsta


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 10 2009, 04:58 PM~12965252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MANNY SOME ONE IS GOING  TO BE VERY HAPPY ON THERE BIRTHDAY
> *


I love that paint scheme


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 22 2009, 09:54 PM~12789129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie is selling some of his parts if you want to know more info call me i know the old seat and love seat are for sale
> *


did you make the frame on this?


----------



## Morgan

a big q vole to the master himself and lil lupio. East Los and da CPT cant be stop a big shot out to all that go with the og in the bike game. trust u get what u pay for, pluse those vatos are down for the brown and black.


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 20 2009, 01:56 PM~13338030
> *a big q vole to the master himself and  lil lupio. East Los and da CPT cant be stop a big shot out to all that go with the og in the bike game. trust u get what u pay for, pluse those vatos are down for the brown and black.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 20 2009, 02:56 PM~13338030
> *a big q vole to the master himself and  lil lupio. East Los and da CPT cant be stop a big shot out to all that go with the og in the bike game. trust u get what u pay for, pluse those vatos are down for the brown and black.
> *


  what about us white peoples lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2009, 09:28 AM~13352543
> *  what about us white peoples  lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Morgan

sorry about ur luck milkweed


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

New Projects are coming soon in 2009 thanks everybody that supports us this wouldnt be possible with out all the builders.Thanks well i get alot of e-mail and sometimes i cant reply back but hey just call me if you are serious and want parts done ill work with you on payments if you have a sketch or what every you can fax it to my shop its the same number 310 632 4868


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Mar 24 2009, 04:37 PM~13376545
> *New Projects are coming soon in 2009  thanks everybody that supports us this wouldnt be possible with out all the builders.Thanks well i get alot of e-mail and sometimes i cant reply back but hey just call me if you are serious and want parts done ill work with you on payments if you have a sketch or what every you can fax it to my shop its the same number 310 632 4868
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Morgan




----------



## Morgan

:biggrin:


----------



## Morgan




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

what has manny done latley? anything


----------



## MEXICA

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 09:04 PM~13661112
> *what has manny done latley? anything
> *


coming to vegas


----------



## NorthWest Savage

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 08:04 PM~13661112
> *what has manny done latley? anything
> *


ZzzzZzZzz :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 4 2009, 09:41 PM~13786713
> *ZzzzZzZzz :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MEXICA

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 4 2009, 10:37 PM~13787292
> *x2
> *


hater


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 5 2009, 07:48 AM~13789615
> *hater
> *


not even just opinionated. its just twisted square tubing


----------



## MEXICA

nothing special but lil stuff for san bernadino. me and **** where the last ones to step up to the plate.maybe you shold give them a shot


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 5 2009, 11:36 AM~13791897
> *nothing special but lil stuff for san bernadino. me and **** where the last ones to step up to the plate.maybe you shold give them a shot
> *


yea right. i can twist metal myself. not hard at all


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2009, 11:43 AM~13791963
> *yea right. i can twist metal myself. not hard at all
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 5 2009, 12:03 PM~13792174
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: glad you think its funny homie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2009, 10:43 AM~13791963
> *yea right. i can twist metal myself. not hard at all
> *


easyer said than done.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 5 2009, 03:03 PM~13792844
> *easyer said than done.
> *


Well I think. Naw Im just bullshitten you. Wanted you to think I am bustin chops so I am feeling this with nonsence. good day sir.


----------



## MEXICA

be my guest knock your self out


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 12:05 PM~13792874
> *Well I think. Naw Im just bullshitten you. Wanted you to think I am bustin chops so I am feeling this with nonsence. good day sir.
> *


nonsence indeed.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 5 2009, 01:03 PM~13792844
> *easyer said than done.
> *


vise , torch. and vise grips.


----------



## MEXICA

that it let me see what you done


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2009, 12:19 PM~13793025
> *vise , torch. and vise grips.
> *


i dont think anyone realy cares about the point your trying to make. :|


----------



## MEXICA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 5 2009, 12:36 PM~13791897
> *nothing special but lil stuff for san bernadino. me and **** where the last ones to step up to the plate.maybe you shold give them a shot
> *


comming soon..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 25 2009, 03:18 AM~12804034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 5 2009, 01:34 PM~13793188
> *i dont think anyone realy cares about the point your trying to make. :|
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest

from looking at this topic i see a lot of people are jelous of manny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 6 2009, 10:55 AM~13803384
> *from looking at this topic i see a lot of people are jelous of manny
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup: :thumbsdown: uffin:  :twak: :angry: :biggrin: :roflmao: :cheesy: :machinegun: :worship: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :nono:


----------



## BASH3R

U must be really jealous, u even know who he was talking too :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 6 2009, 11:11 AM~13803588
> *U must be really jealous, u even know who he was talking too :0
> *


it says alot. might mean you too


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2009, 11:27 AM~13803838
> *it says alot. might mean you too
> *


no


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 6 2009, 11:35 AM~13803963
> *no
> *


oh yea, you are one of the nut ridaz


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2009, 11:50 AM~13804193
> *oh yea, you are one of the nut ridaz
> *


 :no:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2009, 11:27 AM~13803838
> *it says alot. might mean you too
> *


:no: :no: :no: MANNY'S THE SHIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 6 2009, 07:36 PM~13809006
> *:no:  :no:  :no: MANNY'S THE SHIT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i got a manny steering wheel. i guess its worth a milli


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2009, 08:16 PM~13809533
> *i got a manny steering wheel. i guess its worth a milli
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID

coming to a show near you real soon cats out tha bag :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :yes: street dont think so get a closer look in oklahoma wego tour


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

LRM TOOKS PICKS OF THE BIKE AT SATURDAYS SHOW SAID WHOS KNOWS WHEN IT WILL COME OUT AND ITS UP TO THE EDITORS TO WRITE WHATEVER SOUNDS GOOD LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS THEY SAID MAYBE A PAGE AND A HALF THE GOOD THING IS THAT THEY SHOT IT. ILL CHECK YOU VATOS OUT BEFORE SAN BERNADINO TO PICK UP MY NEW PARTS


----------



## MEXICA

whos da real niaggah :twak:


----------



## BASH3R

TTT FOR MANNY


----------



## vicmarcos

going be sending my seat to get done next week


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 12 2009, 02:14 PM~13864380
> *LRM TOOKS PICKS OF THE BIKE AT SATURDAYS SHOW SAID WHOS KNOWS WHEN IT WILL COME OUT AND ITS UP TO THE EDITORS TO WRITE WHATEVER SOUNDS GOOD LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS THEY SAID MAYBE A PAGE AND A HALF THE GOOD THING IS THAT THEY SHOT IT. ILL CHECK YOU VATOS OUT BEFORE SAN BERNADINO TO PICK UP MY NEW PARTS
> *


WHAT UP NOAH AND NEW PARTS :0 ------> :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2009, 05:28 PM~12796035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS MY OLD SEAT THAT I STILL GOT FOR SALE ALONG WITH THE DISPLAY BOX AND MY OLD BANNANA SEAT I WANT 200OBO FOR THE LOVE SEAT I PAID MORE 150 FRO THE BOX AND 80 FOR THE BANNANA SEAT  SEND ME A MESSAGE


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 24 2009, 06:54 PM~12804677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale turntable with brown uphostery
> asking $250
> rack included?
> *


BOX 150 OBO


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2009, 05:30 PM~12796056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BANANA SEAT LOOK NEW 80 FRIME PAID MORE  for sale


----------



## MEXICA

Will trade seats and display box for ??????? All can be redone by Henry Customs or your own shop :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

the prices are on there if you guys are interested hit me up prices dont inculded shipping -626-384-1917 NOAH


----------



## 817Lowrider

ttt


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i went yesterday


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2009, 04:35 PM~12795573
> *Love seat is $300
> banana seat $90 if you want better pics pm or if you are serious pm so i can giove you the address and phone number
> *


I STILL GOT THIS LOVE SEAT FOR SALE IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED HIT ME UP ILL TAKE 180 FOR IT


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 22 2009, 02:43 PM~13972115
> *THIS IS MY OLD SEAT THAT I STILL GOT FOR SALE ALONG WITH THE DISPLAY BOX AND MY OLD BANNANA SEAT I WANT 200OBO FOR THE LOVE SEAT I PAID MORE 150 FRO THE BOX  AND 80 FOR THE BANNANA SEAT   SEND ME A MESSAGE
> *


$180 FOR THE LOVE SEAT,BANANA SEAT WAS SOLD


----------



## azteca de oro

ElitE bc is dealing with mr manny. For azteca de oro . Emperadora azteca y poison see u soon manny to pick up las partes.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 22 2009, 04:43 PM~14265054
> *ElitE bc is dealing with mr manny. For azteca de oro . Emperadora azteca y poison see u soon manny to pick up las partes.
> *


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 22 2009, 04:43 PM~14265054
> *ElitE bc is dealing with mr manny. For azteca de oro . Emperadora azteca y poison see u soon manny to pick up las partes.
> *


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 22 2009, 10:16 PM~14268754
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 22 2009, 04:45 PM~13972132
> *BANANA SEAT LOOK NEW 80 FRIME PAID MORE   for sale
> *


WHAT COLOR IS THE SEAT HOMIE?? HIT ME UP IN A PM ASAP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 23 2009, 11:14 AM~14272873
> *WHAT COLOR IS THE SEAT HOMIE?? HIT ME UP IN A PM ASAP!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THE BANANA SEAT IS SOLD I STILL GOT THE LOVE SEAT 160 FOR IT


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro

Puro padelante miamigo manny I manny jr.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 78mc

I need some more parts Manny(For Vegas) :biggrin:  .


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 17 2009, 08:47 PM~14508335
> *I need some more parts Manny(For Vegas) :biggrin:   .
> *


 :0 lets go pay him a visit?? :cheesy:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 05:18 PM~12804034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much r these going for?


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 17 2009, 08:51 PM~14508363
> *:0  lets go pay him a visit??  :cheesy:
> *


Ok Basher. :h5:


----------



## POISON 831

TTMFT!!! Q-vo manny & manny jr! See u vatos next week!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 19 2009, 03:07 PM~14518471
> *TTMFT!!! Q-vo manny & manny jr! See u vatos next week!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2009, 05:28 PM~12796035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEW LOW PRICE FOR THIS LOVE SEAT 150$ IM TAKING IT WITH ME TO THE WEGO SANBERNARDINO SHOW SO BRING MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 21 2009, 04:00 PM~14540859
> *NEW LOW PRICE FOR THIS LOVE SEAT 150$ IM TAKING IT WITH ME TO THE WEGO SANBERNARDINO SHOW SO BRING MONEY  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 21 2009, 03:15 PM~14541024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 24 2009, 06:54 PM~12804677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale turntable with brown uphostery
> asking $250
> rack included?
> *


ALSO SELLING MY DISPLAYED TRUNTABLE BOX FOR $150 PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 23 2008, 09:02 PM~11164140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 24 2008, 10:40 PM~11174385
> *Bicycle i have done work for from handle bars,rims,paint jobs,trike kit,custom twisted chain..enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## azteca de oro

Azteca de oro out to mannys bike shop .tmft


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 25 2009, 08:27 PM~14581826
> *Azteca de oro out to mannys bike shop .tmft
> *


i saw your fender brace for your front fender.. looks bad ass :0 :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 25 2009, 10:05 PM~14582437
> *i saw your fender brace for your front fender.. looks bad ass  :0  :cheesy:
> *


look out for all the frame trim. Twisted


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 25 2009, 10:19 PM~14582532
> *look out for all the frame trim. Twisted
> 
> *


didnt see that but im sure it will come out bad ass homie


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 25 2009, 10:20 PM~14582536
> *didnt see that but im sure it will come out bad ass homie
> *


  tmft for mannys bike shop.


----------



## POISON 831

me and azteca de oro stopped by the homie mannys shop to drop off the frame for some new upgrades... u know how robert does it always busting out something new to stayon top :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## POISON 831

u know that when the homie touches a bike he dnt fuck around !!! he gets down to business and does the work the right way!! heres the proof.. best bike wego tour show san bernardino best bike MEXICA!!! REPPIN CALIFORNIA











HOPE TO KEEP ON DOING BUSINESS WITH U HOMIE... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
uffin:


----------



## POISON 831

the homies showing whats up uffin:


----------



## POISON 831

everything custommade!!! now tell me who does stuff like this??


----------



## azteca de oro

> me and azteca de oro stopped by the homie mannys shop to drop off the frame for some new upgrades... u know how robert does it always busting out something new to stayon top :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote. That's right puro mannys bike shop.


----------



## ATL LOW LOW

Is there a catalog or a website for Manny's bike shop??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ATL LOW LOW_@Jul 28 2009, 08:28 PM~14609019
> *Is there a catalog or a website for Manny's bike shop??
> *


just a phone number.


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 29 2009, 02:45 AM~14608603
> *everything custommade!!! now tell me who does stuff like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN spoked out training wheels :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 28 2009, 06:45 PM~14608603
> *everything custommade!!! now tell me who does stuff like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ON THE REALS HOMIE MANNY IS THE BEST


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 30 2009, 07:34 PM~14626957
> *ON THE REALS HOMIE MANNY IS THE BEST
> *


 :yes: can't wait to visit his shop when i go out there


----------



## azteca de oro

Tmft. Home manny working on azteca de oro. Y que.


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 30 2009, 07:27 PM~14632446
> *Tmft. Home manny working on azteca de oro. Y que.
> *


The homie manny jr .


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 28 2009, 05:43 PM~14608583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homies showing whats up uffin:
> *


Congrads to the big homie Noah & Manny on the big win. Nationals & Super show - it will be a good year for Noah & Manny's bike shop. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 28 2009, 06:24 PM~14608400
> *u know that when the homie touches a bike he dnt fuck around !!! he gets down to business and does the work the right way!! heres the proof.. best bike wego tour show san bernardino best bike MEXICA!!! REPPIN CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE TO KEEP ON DOING BUSINESS WITH U HOMIE... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> uffin:
> *


X 2 best bike shop


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 29 2009, 01:26 AM~14613002
> *DAMN spoked out training wheels  :0
> *


x2 thoes are dope


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 2 2009, 02:00 AM~14650787
> *x2 thoes are dope
> *


I ask him if he sell them? He said, No it's my lil girl's bike. They would have look bad on my son's bike. :nosad:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 26 2008, 09:35 AM~11183791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are any one these 3 for sale?
> *


These are some bad ass bikes!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 
What city are these based from?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Aug 2 2009, 02:40 PM~14653430
> *These are some bad ass bikes!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> What city are these based from?
> *


compton


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## POISON 831

TTMFT!!!


----------



## smooth criminal




----------



## El_WYNO

How much for training wheels like these?


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by El_WYNO_@Aug 3 2009, 06:29 PM~14664412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for training wheels like these?
> *


They are not for sale. I ask him last week. I had cash. And he said,NOOOO!!!!!


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 25 2009, 10:05 PM~14582437
> *i saw your fender brace for your front fender.. looks bad ass  :0  :cheesy:
> *


AZTECA DE ORO .out at mannys bike shop for custom parts.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Aug 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14665659
> *They are not for sale. I ask him last week. I had cash. And he said,NOOOO!!!!!
> *


IM PROBLY THE LAST PAIR OF 12 INCH RIMS HE, MADE FOR ME...I THINK AND THEY WERENT SPOKES


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 11:45 PM~14667028
> *IM PROBLY THE LAST PAIR OF 12 INCH RIMS HE, MADE FOR ME...I THINK AND THEY WERENT SPOKES
> *


He is talking bout the 8 inch training wheels


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 10:53 PM~14667147
> *He is talking bout the 8 inch training wheels
> *


 :0


----------



## azteca de oro

TMFT.


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 3 2009, 09:03 PM~14666369
> *AZTECA DE ORO .out at mannys bike shop for custom parts.
> *


I know its going to look bad!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2009, 09:45 PM~14667028
> *IM PROBLY THE LAST PAIR OF 12 INCH RIMS HE, MADE FOR ME...I THINK AND THEY WERENT SPOKES
> *


He made some for my son this year. :yes:


----------



## azteca de oro

Bamonos parriba puro mannys bike shop.aqui no andamos con. Chingaderas..


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 28 2009, 05:43 PM~14608583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homies showing whats up uffin:
> *


 WHATS UP HOMIES ON VACATION JUST SEEING WHATS UP


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 3 2009, 10:43 AM~14659613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SU :biggrin: RE YOU CAN HAVE THOSE WHEELS $$$$$?????


----------



## MEXICA

:wave:


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 6 2009, 11:46 AM~14693841
> *SU :biggrin: RE YOU CAN HAVE THOSE WHEELS $$$$$?????
> *


I ask again? HE SAID NOOOOOO!!!!!!! :buttkick: :nosad:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Aug 6 2009, 05:30 PM~14697064
> *I ask again? HE SAID NOOOOOO!!!!!!! :buttkick:  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 6 2009, 05:50 PM~14697207
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 4 2009, 07:49 PM~14676650
> *Bamonos parriba puro mannys bike shop.aqui no andamos con. Chingaderas..
> *


ttmft


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Posting for Azteca de Oro.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 8 2009, 04:22 PM~14713124-->
> 
> 
> 
> Posting for Azteca de Oro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2009, 04:23 PM~14713127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 those trippid me out when i saw them last time i was in there


----------



## 817Lowrider

WTF!


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 8 2009, 05:33 PM~14713178
> *those trippid me out when i saw them last time i was in there
> *


When I go to mannys I always trip out.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2009, 06:23 PM~14713132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the bike from baby boy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 8 2009, 06:35 PM~14713459
> *is that the bike from baby boy
> *


yes


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 8 2009, 04:59 PM~14713311
> *When I go to mannys I always trip out.
> *


Haha true


----------



## azteca de oro

Bamonos parriba otrabes .puro manny y que..


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin: ANOTHER CHAMPIONSHIP RING FROM THE LOW RIDER NATIONALS STRAGHT OUT OF COMPTON CALIFAS. THAT MAKES 8 WITH MINE THANKS LIL MANNY :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 10 2009, 02:55 PM~14727282
> *:biggrin: ANOTHER CHAMPIONSHIP RING FROM THE LOW RIDER NATIONALS STRAGHT OUT OF COMPTON CALIFAS. THAT MAKES 8 WITH MINE THANKS LIL MANNY  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: ONCE AGAIN PROVING HES ONE OF THE BEST OUT THERE


----------



## Clown Confusion

good job if it wasnt for manny u wouldnt be ware u are today congrates homie


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 10 2009, 02:55 PM~14727282
> *:biggrin: ANOTHER CHAMPIONSHIP RING FROM THE LOW RIDER NATIONALS STRAGHT OUT OF COMPTON CALIFAS. THAT MAKES 8 WITH MINE THANKS LIL MANNY  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## POISON 831

TTT hno: hno: hno:


----------



## azteca de oro

uote=POISON 831,Aug 13 2009, 06:33 PM~14762527]
TTT hno: hno: hno:
[/qu


----------



## POISON 831

TTT


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2009, 07:24 PM~14713136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELLA NICE!!!! :worship:


----------



## POISON 831

uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

NICE


----------



## azteca de oro

TMFT.


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 14 2009, 01:03 PM~14770353
> *HELLA NICE!!!! :worship:
> *


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 8 2009, 06:35 PM~14713459
> *is that the bike from baby boy
> *


NAW THATS NOT IT THATS A NEW ONE HE DID ITS 26'' check out the rims they made that to ride in a cpt parade


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2009, 05:23 PM~14713132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is the bike we use to go to da store to get are drink :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 19 2009, 07:24 PM~14821793
> *NAW THATS NOT IT THATS A NEW ONE HE DID ITS 26''  check out the rims they made that to ride in a cpt parade
> *


See u homies real soon.


----------



## 78mc

I got the custom frender in the mail. They are going to look bad on my son's bike!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Aug 20 2009, 06:12 AM~14825331
> *I got the custom frender in the mail. They are going to look bad on my son's bike!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MEXICA

ah te wacho pa ya vo manana carnalito  ttt to the top


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2009, 05:23 PM~14713132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is the baddest stretch cruiser iv ever seen, to bad it doesn't have whitewall tires


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 13 2009, 06:33 PM~14762527
> *TTT hno: hno: hno:
> *


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 22 2009, 10:54 PM~12789129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie is selling some of his parts if you want to know more info call me i know the old seat and love seat are for sale
> *


still got this love seat and displayed for sale call for info 626-384-1917


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT.


----------



## REC




----------



## POISON 831

POSTING THESE PICTURES FOR THE HOMIE NOAH (MEXICA)

















































I GUESS THESE ARE THE RESULTS OF WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U GO THROUGH MANNY :dunno:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 28 2009, 05:43 PM~14608583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homies showing whats up uffin:
> *


.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 31 2009, 09:50 PM~14943444
> *POSTING THESE PICTURES FOR THE HOMIE NOAH (MEXICA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GUESS THESE ARE THE RESULTS OF WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U GO THROUGH MANNY :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: come one come all get your trophys while there hot on sale now must make room for new ones :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 1 2009, 06:42 AM~14945399
> *:biggrin: come one come all get your trophys while there hot on sale now must make room for new ones  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP NOAH THANKS FOR THE BEST OF SHOW TROPHY LOL STREETLOW WAS SICK HUH :biggrin: SEE YOU IN VEGAS


----------



## MEXICA

lets see that trophy carnal :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

TTT


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 31 2009, 09:50 PM~14943444
> *POSTING THESE PICTURES FOR THE HOMIE NOAH (MEXICA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GUESS THESE ARE THE RESULTS OF WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U GO THROUGH MANNY :dunno:
> *


still for sale


----------



## azteca de oro

:h5:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Sup Manny....package should be there tmrw if not monday.......can't wait to see dem n get'em back


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

To everybody that send me a pm sorry if i did not reply asap to you but i been very bust please call me if you are serious about any part made or price on a paint job.
Once again ill be happy to work with you on payments i take money orders half down and when its done pay the rest  Hope you like my creations that will be at Las Vegas SUPER SHOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 28 2009, 06:41 AM~14906940
> *TTT.
> *


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 1 2009, 06:42 AM~14945399
> *:biggrin: come one come all get your trophys while there hot on sale now must make room for new ones  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

do u relace spokes?


----------



## MEXICA

yes they do :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

how much they charge to put them bak on?


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 10 2009, 06:47 PM~15043732
> *
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 10 2009, 08:02 PM~15044640
> *how much they charge to put them bak on?
> *


CALL THEM HOMIE


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 10 2009, 05:43 PM~15043051
> *Sup Manny....package should be there tmrw if not monday.......can't wait to see dem n get'em back
> *


 :0 sounds expensive :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 11 2009, 01:27 PM~15051755
> *:0 sounds expensive :biggrin:
> *


Naw it was a good price.....plus dey been paid for since las year


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 11 2009, 03:18 PM~15053643
> *Naw it was a good price.....plus dey been paid for since las year
> *


 i no just playing big dog so what is leggions going to take both titles this year :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

I have no idea.....I dnt even knw wat we have qualified....jus Resident evil dat I knw of


----------



## wsrider

were you located?


----------



## POISON 831

TTMFT!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 14 2009, 10:21 PM~15081450
> *TTMFT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is the name of this bike "BROWN SUGAR"


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 14 2009, 08:04 PM~15082002
> *is the name of this bike "BROWN SUGAR"
> *


yes thats the homies big alex form the harbor area that bike old school came out like ten years ago :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

TMFT mannys bike shop.:h5:


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 15 2009, 10:45 PM~15094464
> *TMFT mannys bike shop.:h5:
> *


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

To the people asking me if i do water twist yes i do from spokes,to cup trims even can do the double rings,forks, what ever you would like hear are some old spoke i did in 1995








Just call me up all way helping my lowrider bicycle people.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 17 2009, 04:58 PM~15110766
> *To the people asking me if i do water twist yes i do from spokes,to cup trims even can do the double rings,forks, what ever you would like hear are some old spoke i did in 1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call me up all way helping my lowrider bicycle people.
> *


got a question where the threads and knubs are on those spokes ?u got a pic with it.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 17 2009, 03:58 PM~15110766
> *To the people asking me if i do water twist yes i do from spokes,to cup trims even can do the double rings,forks, what ever you would like hear are some old spoke i did in 1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call me up all way helping my lowrider bicycle people.
> *


 :0


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Sep 17 2009, 05:58 PM~15111310
> *got a question where the threads and knubs are on those spokes ?u got a pic with it.
> *


Yeah i got pic of them let me try to get a pic when i get a chance..I just wanted to let people that pm that i do this type of twist it's old but what ever the customer wants


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 17 2009, 06:21 PM~15111484
> *Yeah i got pic of them let me try to get a pic when i get a chance..I just wanted to let people that pm that i do this type of twist  it's old but what ever the customer wants
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 17 2009, 04:58 PM~15110766
> *To the people asking me if i do water twist yes i do from spokes,to cup trims even can do the double rings,forks, what ever you would like hear are some old spoke i did in 1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call me up all way helping my lowrider bicycle people.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 17 2009, 05:58 PM~15110766
> *To the people asking me if i do water twist yes i do from spokes,to cup trims even can do the double rings,forks, what ever you would like hear are some old spoke i did in 1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call me up all way helping my lowrider bicycle people.
> *


orly?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 12:36 PM~15119141
> *orly?
> *


SI THATS HOW CALI DOES IT


----------



## Rusty193

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 17 2009, 05:58 PM~15110766
> *To the people asking me if i do water twist yes i do from spokes,to cup trims even can do the double rings,forks, what ever you would like hear are some old spoke i did in 1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call me up all way helping my lowrider bicycle people.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2009, 02:08 PM~15119379
> *SI THATS HOW CALI DOES IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Sep 18 2009, 12:28 PM~15119957
> *SPOKES!!  dem look like 4 chunks of bar stock, ***** plz.  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 17 2009, 05:58 PM~15110766
> *To the people asking me if i do water twist yes i do from spokes,to cup trims even can do the double rings,forks, what ever you would like hear are some old spoke i did in 1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call me up all way helping my lowrider bicycle people.
> *


*I dont want to call many a liar but peep this









Found on google. when you google water twist.
look at the forks...*

http://images.google.com/images?client=fir...F-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## Rusty193




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 02:42 PM~15120064
> *I dont want to call many a liar but peep this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found on google. when you google water twist.
> look at the forks...
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?client=fir...F-8&sa=N&tab=wi
> *


 :0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 03:42 PM~15120064
> *I dont want to call many a liar but peep this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found on google. when you google water twist.
> look at the forks...
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?client=fir...F-8&sa=N&tab=wi
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

BTW I aint trying to start shit with manny Im sure there is a legitimate reason for the misunderstanding. No disrespect by any means.


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 02:42 PM~15120064
> *I dont want to call many a liar but peep this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found on google. when you google water twist.
> look at the forks...
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?client=fir...F-8&sa=N&tab=wi
> *


To star of i am not good on pc the pic was send by a customer asking if i did water twist and all i said that yes i can and i can do any design if the customer wanted that style i can do it but i got mix with the picture of the parts i had work on for a customer in 1995.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 18 2009, 05:16 PM~15120967
> *To star of i am not good on pc the pic was send by a customer asking if i did water twist and all i said that yes i can and i can do any design if the customer wanted that style i can do it but i got mix with the picture of the parts i had work on for a customer in 1995.
> *


 Completely understood man. Post can easily be misinterpreted to a negative sence. I know first hand experience that people can misread or misinterpret a post and it can come across negative whether that be your goal or not.


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

Its just internet i am not perfect and i just need to learn how to work with this pc alot more..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 18 2009, 05:22 PM~15121021
> *Its just internet i am not perfect  and i just need to learn how to work with this pc alot more..
> *


25,398 That is the amount of hits to date. The internet is a powerful tool.


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 04:24 PM~15121039
> *25,398 That is the amount of hits to date. The internet is a powerful tool.
> *


Sure is but if you post the wrong info it can hurt you in the long wrong Well have to work on the projects for Las Vegas very busy and sorry for the miss understanding es ta pc no ese el mejor


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 18 2009, 05:37 PM~15121154
> *Sure is but if you post the wrong info it can hurt you in the long wrong  Well have to work on the projects for Las Vegas very busy and sorry for the miss understanding es ta pc no ese el mejor
> *


x1000 glad you understand.  
love your work. much repsect.


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2009, 12:08 PM~15119379
> *SI THATS HOW CALI DOES IT
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 18 2009, 04:22 PM~15121021
> *Its just internet i am not perfect  and i just need to learn how to work with this pc alot more..
> *


WHO CARES ABOUT THE INTERNET YOUR WORK SPEAKS FOR ITSSELF!! MAYBE ON THE INTERNET FOOS BE HATING BUT WHEN THEY SEE YOURE WORK IN PERSON......QUIET TIME


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2009, 10:35 PM~15124468
> *WHO CARES ABOUT THE INTERNET YOUR WORK SPEAKS FOR ITSSELF!! MAYBE ON THE INTERNET FOOS BE HATING BUT WHEN THEY SEE YOURE WORK IN PERSON......QUIET TIME
> *


  hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 19 2009, 12:35 AM~15124468
> *WHO CARES ABOUT THE INTERNET YOUR WORK SPEAKS FOR ITSSELF!! MAYBE ON THE INTERNET FOOS BE HATING BUT WHEN THEY SEE YOURE WORK IN PERSON......QUIET TIME
> *


well said.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Sep 19 2009, 10:17 AM~15126150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT A FUCKING LAME :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 19 2009, 10:36 AM~15126744
> *WHAT A FUCKING LAME  :uh:
> *


x3 oh wait x2 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

X3 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Sep 19 2009, 09:17 AM~15126150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## azteca de oro

Tmft


----------



## Badass93

Hello homies i'm going to LA and Las Vegas supershow this year and i would like to find a mini hydraulic cylinder(that takes place of spring like pinnacle or others radikals).That's possible to find it in Manny's bike shop(i want a chrome dump 3/8 too,that's ok it's easy to find it)???


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Sep 22 2009, 04:12 AM~15150368
> *Hello homies i'm going to LA and Las Vegas supershow this year and i would  like to find a mini hydraulic cylinder(that takes place of spring like pinnacle or others radikals).That's possible to find it in Manny's bike shop(i want a chrome dump 3/8 too,that's ok it's easy to find it)???
> *


yes sir manny has ans sells pumps for bike and trikes has in stock so take a curz dwn the cpt and checale alrato


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 26 2009, 06:20 AM~15190190
> *yes sir manny has ans sells pumps for bike and trikes has in stock so take a curz dwn the cpt and checale alrato
> *


ok thanks amigo


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## wsrider

what are youre hours? came by sunday but closed? are you open weekends?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 23 2008, 09:42 PM~11162856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again i didnt take this pictures  Justdeez is the person to thank.
> *


dammmm that's sick homie !!!!! :yes: :yes: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

See u next week manny. In my way to vegas.


----------



## POISON 831

TTMFT!!

I GOT THE BOX ALREADY HOMIE THANKS :biggrin: .. WELL STOP BY UR SHOP NEXT THURSDAY


----------



## azteca de oro

TMFT.


----------



## schwinn1966

i had some bus. to take care of in LA and stopped by Manny's Bike Shop.

i went to what i believed to be Manny's Bike shop on Venice blvd. but it was actually another shop called Manny's Lowrider Bike. The guy had a lot of vintage schwinn stuff but is a REAL JACKASS! Then i called The REAL Manny and he gave me the address.

Found his shop and got to talk with him for a while. Very Knowledgeable! Very Friendly! and just a great person! His shop is sweet! 

Definitely a part of Lowriding History!

Good Luck and thanks for your time!

Anthony :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 11 2009, 10:18 AM~15324141
> *i had some bus. to take care of in LA and stopped by Manny's Bike Shop.
> 
> i went to what i believed to be Manny's Bike shop on Venice blvd. but it was actually another shop called Manny's Lowrider Bike. The guy had a lot of vintage schwinn stuff but is a REAL JACKASS! Then i called The REAL Manny and he gave me the address.
> 
> Found his shop and got to talk with him for a while. Very Knowledgeable! Very Friendly! and just a great person! His shop is sweet!
> 
> Definitely a part of Lowriding History!
> 
> Good Luck and thanks for your time!
> 
> Anthony  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## AMB1800

nice to read this  when i go to usa, manny's bike shop is in my places-to-visit list for sure, like Anthony said, its part of the history and alot of the legendary bikes were done there


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 11 2009, 11:18 AM~15324141
> *i had some bus. to take care of in LA and stopped by Manny's Bike Shop.
> 
> i went to what i believed to be Manny's Bike shop on Venice blvd. but it was actually another shop called Manny's Lowrider Bike. The guy had a lot of vintage schwinn stuff but is a REAL JACKASS! Then i called The REAL Manny and he gave me the address.
> 
> Found his shop and got to talk with him for a while. Very Knowledgeable! Very Friendly! and just a great person! His shop is sweet!
> 
> Definitely a part of Lowriding History!
> 
> Good Luck and thanks for your time!
> 
> Anthony  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

i want that sproket


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 11 2009, 12:18 PM~15324141
> *i had some bus. to take care of in LA and stopped by Manny's Bike Shop.
> 
> i went to what i believed to be Manny's Bike shop on Venice blvd. but it was actually another shop called Manny's Lowrider Bike. The guy had a lot of vintage schwinn stuff but is a REAL JACKASS! Then i called The REAL Manny and he gave me the address.
> 
> Found his shop and got to talk with him for a while. Very Knowledgeable! Very Friendly! and just a great person! His shop is sweet!
> 
> Definitely a part of Lowriding History!
> 
> Good Luck and thanks for your time!
> 
> Anthony  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



anthony on tour like one of the beatles  too much traveling for one week


----------



## azteca de oro

U seen u manny. Be going there soon for the new parts for azteca de oro.


----------



## BASH3R

ill be there manana :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT for mannys bike shop.manny jr working. On AZTECA DE ORO for 2010.


----------



## BASH3R

TTT 

thnx manny and manny jr for everything, ill be back soon for the rest


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

Thanks everybody for supporting Mannys Bike Shop time to work on a TEXAS project  And cant wait to show my new projects all ways trying new ideas so hope my new part for 2010 look good..
Congrats to LEGIONS B.C Jose,**** "RESIDENT EVIL" 2009 Trike Of The Year,Noah "Mexica" 2nd Place Trike OF The YEAR,"AZTECA DE ORO" glad we could help you on your project we didnt do all your parts but we did help a lil ..
"Lady Death"3rd Place Bike Of The Year,,Isaac from Texas ""Still Riding" we did the paint job not the parts..
SO congrats to everybody that we had the chance to help  
Please call us for info sorry to everybody that pm's me on layitlow i dont get to read all my mail just a busy person that's all but i do try my best to reply back..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 17 2009, 05:11 PM~15388739
> *Thanks everybody for supporting Mannys Bike Shop time to work on a TEXAS project    And cant wait to show my new projects all ways trying new ideas so hope my new part for 2010 look good..
> Congrats to LEGIONS B.C Jose,**** "RESIDENT EVIL" 2009 Trike Of The Year,Noah "Mexica" 2nd Place Trike OF The YEAR,"AZTECA DE ORO" glad we could help you on your project we didnt do all your parts but we did help a lil ..
> "Lady Death"3rd Place Bike Of The Year,,Isaac from Texas ""Still Riding" we did the paint job not the parts..
> SO congrats to everybody that we had the chance to help
> Please call us for info sorry to everybody that pm's me on layitlow  i dont get to read all my mail just a busy person that's all but i do try my best to reply back..
> *


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

can anybody post resident evil,and ***** bike ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 17 2009, 05:21 PM~15388806
> *can anybody post resident evil,and ***** bike ?
> *


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

Gracias


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 17 2009, 05:30 PM~15388884
> *Gracias
> *


you know it :biggrin: 




thnx for the rims


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop

anytime come by


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 17 2009, 05:31 PM~15388892
> *  anytime come by
> *


will do


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop+Jan 24 2009, 05:20 PM~12804054-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 05:26 PM~12804093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR SOMTHING LIKE THESE?









GOT ANY PICS OF THE PARTS ON THE WALL? LOOKS LIKE THERES SOME NEAT PEICES THERE.


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 17 2009, 05:11 PM~15388739
> *Thanks everybody for supporting Mannys Bike Shop time to work on a TEXAS project    And cant wait to show my new projects all ways trying new ideas so hope my new part for 2010 look good..
> Congrats to LEGIONS B.C Jose,**** "RESIDENT EVIL" 2009 Trike Of The Year,Noah "Mexica" 2nd Place Trike OF The YEAR,"AZTECA DE ORO" glad we could help you on your project we didnt do all your parts but we did help a lil ..
> "Lady Death"3rd Place Bike Of The Year,,Isaac from Texas ""Still Riding" we did the paint job not the parts..
> SO congrats to everybody that we had the chance to help
> Please call us for info sorry to everybody that pm's me on layitlow  i dont get to read all my mail just a busy person that's all but i do try my best to reply back..
> *


----------



## POISON 831

TTMFT !!


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 17 2009, 06:29 PM~15388875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69

hey is the shop gunna be open around the last week of december?
might take a trip to the shop


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 20 2009, 01:06 PM~15413309
> *
> *



hey Manny I just bought some parts that you did before.

You do a really good work budy!


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 17 2009, 06:29 PM~15388875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think he would be good if he changed the paint,murals and display


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT.


----------



## POISON 831

TTT !!! FOR EL MERO MERO uffin:


----------



## BASH3R

see you tomorrow manny


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 10:22 PM~15555241
> *see you tomorrow manny
> *


get lots o pics for the rest of us


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 07:29 PM~15497551
> *TTT !!! FOR EL MERO MERO uffin:
> *


im el mero mero


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 22 2009, 02:43 PM~13972115
> *THIS IS MY OLD SEAT THAT I STILL GOT FOR SALE ALONG WITH THE DISPLAY BOX AND MY OLD BANNANA SEAT I WANT 200OBO FOR THE LOVE SEAT I PAID MORE 150 FRO THE BOX  AND 80 FOR THE BANNANA SEAT   SEND ME A MESSAGE
> *


lve seat for sale 250 626-384-1917 will ship


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

pics

is it still the brown one ?


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 22 2009, 10:54 PM~12789129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 for sale love seat only


----------



## Lil Spanks

i gotta stop buy before the 12 comes out to talk about the hydro set up


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 22 2009, 03:45 PM~15746090
> *i gotta stop buy before the 12 comes out to talk about the hydro set up
> *


woppy dee doo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 17 2009, 05:30 PM~15388889
> *you know it :biggrin:
> thnx for the rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## wsrider

manny need some custom work done, whats up? when can i come down


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 7 2009, 05:04 PM~15902841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i wish there was a shop like mannys in kingman.

all these k-town bike shop peeps know how to build is moutain bikes and bmx.


----------



## excalibur

I swear I think Im gonna buy me some plane tickets and go see this place. it must be like candyland for lowrider bikes.


----------



## MEXICA

YUP ALL THE SHIT THATS COMING OUT IS GOING TO LOOK KICK ASS


----------



## MEXICA

Comeing in 2012 " DIA DE LOS MUERTOS " THE DAY OF THE DEAD ! 20 TWO WHEELER RADICAL KILLING THE COMP


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 8 2009, 10:14 AM~15911630
> *Comeing in 2012 " DIA DE LOS MUERTOS " THE DAY OF THE DEAD ! 20 TWO WHEELER RADICAL KILLING THE COMP
> *


cant wait to see it man.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 8 2009, 09:14 AM~15911630
> *Comeing in 2012 " DIA DE LOS MUERTOS " THE DAY OF THE DEAD ! 20 TWO WHEELER RADICAL KILLING THE COMP
> *


 :0 .......im gonna be the comp  ................. :biggrin: .........cant wait it will be fun...............


----------



## FPEREZII

nice work.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 8 2009, 11:14 AM~15911630
> *Comeing in 2012 " DIA DE LOS MUERTOS " THE DAY OF THE DEAD ! 20 TWO WHEELER RADICAL KILLING THE COMP
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

i need one of these for the front wheel 20in.fans 144 spokes


----------



## 68 CHEVY

how much for 20" twisted spokes


----------



## POISON 831

posting this for the homie noah


----------



## syked1

wtf are those?


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 10 2009, 10:18 PM~15944094
> *wtf are those?
> *


Those are the rings the homie has won at the lowrider nationals show with the mexica trike..


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2009, 09:50 PM~15943722
> *posting this for the homie noah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are the california national championships rings for winning best of show along with cash :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 10 2009, 11:51 PM~15944482
> *those are the california national championships rings for winning best of show along with cash  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

SUPP NOAH IMA HEAD OUT FOR THE MAJESTIC NEWS YEARS ILL HIT YOU UP NEXT WEEK


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

cant wait to get my seat and chain done... :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 10 2009, 10:56 PM~15944542
> *cant wait to get my seat and chain done... :biggrin:
> *


good choice doggy


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 10 2009, 11:56 PM~15944542
> *cant wait to get my seat and chain done... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2009, 10:50 PM~15943722
> *posting this for the homie noah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice noah can wait to see your next project


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.

PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 8 2009, 10:14 AM~15911630
> *Comeing in 2012 " DIA DE LOS MUERTOS " THE DAY OF THE DEAD ! 20 TWO WHEELER RADICAL KILLING THE COMP
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## POISON 831

TTT !!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 10 2009, 05:58 PM~12965252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MANNY SOME ONE IS GOING  TO BE VERY HAPPY ON THERE BIRTHDAY
> *


yo REC, pm me some pics man, come on :0


----------



## azteca de oro

Let's get ready for 2010. TTT


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## REC




----------



## santa_13

a are u salin ur frame or hole bike


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 22 2009, 10:54 PM~12789129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie is selling some of his parts if you want to know more info call me i know the old seat and love seat are for sale
> *


have love set for sale 200 frime 626-384-1917


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2009, 05:28 PM~12796035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


200 for love seat


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2009, 10:42 PM~12798623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale turntable with brown uphostery
> asking $250
> *


also selling truntable box 200 frim


----------



## REC

ail mail :0


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 13 2010, 04:14 PM~16280421
> *ail mail :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i no what that is :wow: 
:0


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 13 2010, 07:25 PM~16281943
> *i no what that is  :wow:
> :0
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 13 2010, 06:37 PM~16282104
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


dont trip homie i got you vato


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 13 2010, 07:39 PM~16282123
> *dont trip homie i got you vato
> *


 :biggrin: have a solution for ever design and prototype very happy


----------



## azteca de oro

TTMT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 11 2009, 11:18 AM~15324141
> *i had some bus. to take care of in LA and stopped by Manny's Bike Shop.
> 
> i went to what i believed to be Manny's Bike shop on Venice blvd. but it was actually another shop called Manny's Lowrider Bike. The guy had a lot of vintage schwinn stuff but is a REAL JACKASS! Then i called The REAL Manny and he gave me the address.
> 
> Found his shop and got to talk with him for a while. Very Knowledgeable! Very Friendly! and just a great person! His shop is sweet!
> 
> Definitely a part of Lowriding History!
> 
> Good Luck and thanks for your time!
> 
> Anthony  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## POISON 831




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 24 2010, 10:08 PM~16399219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :0


----------



## Badass93

X2 i have never seen pics of this beach cruiser :0


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 24 2010, 11:17 PM~16400927
> *damn :0
> *


that bike was built by manny ten years ago it from la so cal and was from kings of kings bc, now its in the owner closet just sitting there :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 24 2010, 09:08 PM~16399219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for posting pixs of bikes built back in the day


----------



## AMB1800

Manny's parts all over the other side of the world in europe  

mirror holders









steering wheel

















light bracket









fender braces









chain guard


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 24 2010, 10:08 PM~16399219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pictures of the orange bike homie


----------



## MEXICA

thats all i got will post more later :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 26 2010, 03:23 PM~16418725
> *Manny's parts all over the other side of the world in europe
> 
> mirror holders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chain guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY I REMEMBER THOSES NICE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 26 2010, 04:23 PM~16418725
> *Manny's parts all over the other side of the world in europe
> 
> mirror holders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chain guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE FUKCING NICE!!!


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 24 2010, 09:08 PM~16399219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt for the homies manny bike shop


----------



## MEXICA

:rimshot:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Jan 28 2010, 02:48 AM~16432535-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY I REMEMBER THOSES NICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 28 2010, 04:15 AM~16433606
> *THOSE ARE FUKCING NICE!!!
> *


thanks homies  

TTT for Manny


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

:biggrin:


----------



## brownlife212

Hey manny can u look at some frame look for 4 sale 16 inch radical frame and can u tell me how much is it for the same frame and same fender in size 20


----------



## HNIC's LADY

~*~ WOW Manny...nice bikes~*~
:thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 11 2010, 09:00 PM~16260819
> *200 for love seat
> *


Luvvvin This Love Seat... :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 26 2010, 11:07 AM~16416634
> *that bike was built by manny ten years ago it from la so cal and was from kings of kings bc, now its in the owner closet just sitting there  :biggrin:
> *


is it for sale?


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 20 2010, 11:03 PM~16675047
> *is it for sale?
> *


i want to say yes but homie is mia :dunno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 22 2010, 08:54 AM~16687727
> *i want to say yes but homie is mia  :dunno:
> *


let me know if you find out!


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 22 2010, 10:49 PM~16696060
> *let me know if you find out!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Dec 21 2009, 07:33 PM~16051874
> *Let's get ready for 2010. TTT
> *


nice seeing you and posion at mannys today have a safe ride back home


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 1 2010, 02:57 PM~16762390
> *nice seeing you and posion at mannys today have a safe ride back home
> *


see u in san Diego


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 1 2010, 03:29 PM~16762612
> *see u in san Diego
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 23 2008, 06:38 PM~11162818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This picture was taken by  Justdeez " I welcome everybody to check my shop if you ever come to Compton.
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## MEXICA

CRAZY SHIT GOING ON :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 16 2010, 09:18 AM~16905578
> *CRAZY SHIT GOING ON  :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD HOMIES
> *


  puro mannys bike shop.


----------



## 67 hollywood

anybody got any new pix manny is the shit


----------



## Lil Spanks

*he's done some parts on my bike like the spining rims*


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2010, 09:04 PM~16980686
> *he's done some parts on my bike like the rims and other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

shit thats really nice


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 24 2010, 12:04 AM~16980686
> *he's done some parts on my bike like the rims and other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow looking good Spanker  

:thumbsup:

The rims are dope


----------



## hnicustoms

YA...I LOVE THOSE WATER DROPS :wow:  CAME OUT REAL NICE


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 23 2010, 08:56 PM~16980565
> *anybody got any new pix manny is the shit
> *


NO PICS OF WORK IN PROGRESS THERES TO MANY BITTERS OUT THERE


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 05:31 PM~12804127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hey anybody know how much that pump cost or were can I get one anybody? Let me know


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Mar 24 2010, 04:19 PM~16989124
> *hey anybody know how much that pump cost or were can I get one anybody? Let me know
> *


u can get one at the pick n pull


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 24 2010, 04:24 PM~16989191
> *u can get one at the pick n pull
> *


 were or wats that?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Mar 24 2010, 04:31 PM~16989281
> *were or wats that?
> *


a wrecking yard all it is is a convertible pump


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 24 2010, 04:34 PM~16989318
> *a wrecking yard all it is is a convertible pump
> *


 aaa dam I thought u can use them for loweider bikes


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 24 2010, 04:34 PM~16989318
> *a wrecking yard all it is is a convertible pump
> *


yup check those chryslers or dodge lebarons the ugly things or a ford mustang convertible all convertible cars got em..


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Mar 24 2010, 04:36 PM~16989340
> *aaa dam I thought u can use them for loweider bikes
> *


u can it works


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 24 2010, 04:38 PM~16989359
> *u can it works
> *


 thanks homie if u know of anyone sellin custom parts please let me know


----------



## west_13

HERE'S SOME OF MANNYS WORK AND HIS SHOP


----------



## west_13




----------



## west_13




----------



## lowrider413

does mannys bike shop have a website to order from?


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by lowrider413_@Mar 25 2010, 04:25 AM~16994677
> *does mannys bike shop have a website to order from?
> *


no call the shop


----------



## Ant-Wan

THESE RIMS ARE SIMPLY CRAZZZZZ-EEEE :wow:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 24 2010, 06:04 PM~16990274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit when did u go i was just over there


----------



## cruisingoldies13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 24 2010, 06:04 PM~16990274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


que color es la blue bike homie


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 23 2008, 06:04 PM~11162519
> *Hello Lay it low !!
> Just wanted to see if any body can help me add picture don't have manny at this time any help would be nice
> I made it easy for everybody that needs prices on custom bicycle parts just take a picture of your sketch from your phone and e-mail it to [email protected]
> or for info Manny 310-6324868 you can all so fax me at the same number
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bike

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Mar 25 2010, 05:54 PM~17001494
> *que color es la blue bike homie
> *


its blue you said it just joking
it looks sick specialy with the candy blue and patterns on it


----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## MEXICA

to the top


----------



## lowrider413

does anybody know if manny has another email besides [email protected]? This one doesn't work anymore.


----------



## POISON 831

posting these for the homie noah


----------



## POISON 831




----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 5 2010, 08:08 PM~17106436
> *posting these for the homie noah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*


this is XOL m\named after my red nose pit bull this is one of frist bikes MBS help me build  And "NO!" "MANNYS BIKES SHOP DID NOT MAKE THE FRAME" :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by lowrider413_@Apr 2 2010, 09:09 PM~17081696
> *does anybody know if manny has another email besides [email protected]? This one doesn't work anymore.
> *


THERES NO WEB SITE THERE TO BUSY AT THE BIKE SHOP TO BE ON THE COUMPUTER ALL DAY EVERYDAY CALL THE SHOP OR TAKE A TRIP TO COMPTON NEXT TIME YOU VISIT LA


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559

stopped bye the shop today. all i have to say is hands down on ur guys work! and it was cool talking to lil manny.


----------



## Juggalovin

Sick! :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 10 2010, 05:59 PM~17154420
> *stopped bye the shop today. all i have to say is hands down on ur guys work! and i was cool talking to lil manny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


suck it in lol


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 10 2010, 05:59 PM~17154420
> *stopped bye the shop today. all i have to say is hands down on ur guys work! and i was cool talking to lil manny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Check out Gilly in Compton. New things for '09?????????????????????????


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Apr 10 2010, 08:43 PM~17155664
> *Check out Gilly in Compton. New things for '09?????????????????????????
> *


u mean 2010


----------



## Raguness

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 10 2010, 05:59 PM~17154420
> *stopped bye the shop today. all i have to say is hands down on ur guys work! and i was cool talking to lil manny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just cause you talked to someone doesn't make you cooler. :buttkick: 
















Just Playing. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## bullet one




----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 11 2010, 07:42 AM~17158417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Just cause you talked to someone doesn't make you cooler. :buttkick:
> Just Playing. :biggrin:
> *


X2 lol :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 10 2010, 08:10 PM~17155395
> *suck it in lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 11 2010, 06:42 AM~17158417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Just cause you talked to someone doesn't make you cooler. :buttkick:
> Just Playing. :biggrin:
> *


i think he forgot the *"T"*


----------



## Raguness

*Mr. T?*


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 10 2010, 05:59 PM~17154420
> *stopped bye the shop today. all i have to say is hands down on ur guys work! and i was cool talking to lil manny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

*Whatcha talkin bout sucka*


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 11 2010, 06:42 AM~17158417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Just cause you talked to someone doesn't make you cooler. :buttkick:
> Just Playing. :biggrin:
> *


NOT JUST SOME ONE BIG MANNY AND LIL MANNY FROM COMPTON CALIFAS YOU NO WHAT I MEAN SUNNY


----------



## Raguness




----------



## HOTSHOT956

OOOOOOOLA MANNY :wave: TEXAS PASSING THRU


----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## hnicustoms

TTT FOR MANNY'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 07:14 PM~17263934
> *TTT FOR MANNY'S :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMM WENT TO THE BIKE SHOP YESTERDAY AND HES WORKING ON SOME CRAZY SHITTTTT FRAMES, PARTS, ELECTORNIS TO MUCH TO LIST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 5 2010, 10:54 AM~17399166
> *DAMMMMMMMMMM WENT TO THE BIKE SHOP YESTERDAY AND HES WORKING ON SOME CRAZY SHITTTTT FRAMES, PARTS, ELECTORNIS TO MUCH TO LIST  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: i saw tht 2 last tym i was there


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 5 2010, 10:54 AM~17399166
> *DAMMMMMMMMMM WENT TO THE BIKE SHOP YESTERDAY AND HES WORKING ON SOME CRAZY SHITTTTT FRAMES, PARTS, ELECTORNIS TO MUCH TO LIST  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


New parts for azteca de oro came out clean


----------



## Bighomie13

hey manny can u come up with some nice forks n sissibar bar for my sons bike he likes wall-e the little robot can u make them with the wall e caracter pla can u let me know thanks manny


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

i gotta stop by next week


----------



## .:P3T3R:.

A WHAT NUMBER CAN I REACH YOU AT SO I CAN GET DIRECTIONS AND STOP BY AND PICK UP SOME PARTS 
I WANA DO SO CUSTOM FORKS AND SOME HOW PUT A CROWN OR CROWNS IN UM BUT NOTHING TO CRAZY JUS SOMTHING SIMPLE HIT ME UP OR IF ANYBODY KNOWS THIS GUYS NUMBER HIT ME UP THANKS


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by .3T3R:._@May 5 2010, 09:00 PM~17403000
> *A WHAT NUMBER CAN I REACH YOU AT SO I CAN GET DIRECTIONS AND STOP BY AND PICK UP SOME PARTS
> I WANA DO SO CUSTOM FORKS AND SOME HOW PUT A CROWN OR CROWNS IN UM BUT NOTHING TO CRAZY JUS SOMTHING SIMPLE HIT ME UP OR IF ANYBODY KNOWS THIS GUYS NUMBER HIT ME UP THANKS
> *


you cant put more then one springer crown lol unless you be talkin but them fancy hats


----------



## RareClass

TTT


----------



## .:P3T3R:.

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 06:08 PM~17403103
> *you cant put more then one springer crown lol unless you be talkin but them fancy hats
> *


NA HOMIE I WANT TO PUT CROWNS LIKE THE CORONA EXTRA CROWN AS A DESIGN IN MY FORKS


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by .3T3R:._@May 5 2010, 07:54 PM~17404126
> *NA HOMIE I WANT TO PUT CROWNS LIKE THE CORONA EXTRA CROWN AS A DESIGN IN MY FORKS
> *


bad ass


----------



## .:P3T3R:.

> _Originally posted by .3T3R:._@May 5 2010, 07:54 PM~17404126
> *NA HOMIE I WANT TO PUT CROWNS LIKE THE CORONA EXTRA CROWN AS A DESIGN IN MY FORKS
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: 
ITS CAUSE I NAMED MY BIKE KING OF KINGS 
AND MY HOMETOWN IS CORONA AND THIS BIKE IS FOR ALL THE HOMIES AND OUR TOWN SYMBOL IS A CROWN


----------



## Lil Spanks

*you got to aleast go with almost 1 g if you want to buy custom parts bro*..thats on the real


----------



## .:P3T3R:.

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 5 2010, 08:05 PM~17404255
> *you got to aleast go with almost 1 g if you want to buy custom parts bro..thats on the real
> *


O WELL MONEY IS NO PROBLEM HOMIE JUS TRYING TO GET AN IDEA OF WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE AND HOW MUCH IMA BE SPENDING SO I CAN ALSO BUY PARTS FOR MY OTHER 4 BIKES IM BUILDING


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 5 2010, 11:27 AM~17399483
> *New parts for azteca de oro came out clean
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by .3T3R:._@May 5 2010, 08:09 PM~17404311
> *O WELL MONEY IS NO PROBLEM HOMIE JUS TRYING TO GET AN IDEA OF WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE AND HOW MUCH IMA BE SPENDING SO I CAN ALSO BUY PARTS FOR MY OTHER 4 BIKES IM BUILDING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by .3T3R:._@May 5 2010, 10:54 PM~17404126
> *NA HOMIE I WANT TO PUT CROWNS LIKE THE CORONA EXTRA CROWN AS A DESIGN IN MY FORKS
> *


kool in that case let'er rip


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 5 2010, 02:26 PM~17400973
> *i gotta stop by next week
> *


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by .3T3R:._@May 5 2010, 08:09 PM~17404311
> *O WELL MONEY IS NO PROBLEM HOMIE JUS TRYING TO GET AN IDEA OF WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE AND HOW MUCH IMA BE SPENDING SO I CAN ALSO BUY PARTS FOR MY OTHER 4 BIKES IM BUILDING
> *


DONT LISTEN TO LIL SPANKS HES CHEAP :biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987

many do make any love seat z-racks, or sissor lifts, hit me up


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@May 6 2010, 08:12 PM~17414159
> *many do make any love seat z-racks, or sissor lifts, hit me up
> *


I GOT ONE FOR SALE 200 TAKES IT ITS BROWN AND DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2009, 05:28 PM~12796035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS THE LOVE SEAT I HAVE FOR SALE 200 225 SHIP


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 28 2009, 05:43 PM~14608583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homies showing whats up uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 31 2009, 09:50 PM~14943444
> *POSTING THESE PICTURES FOR THE HOMIE NOAH (MEXICA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GUESS THESE ARE THE RESULTS OF WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U GO THROUGH MANNY :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 17 2009, 05:29 PM~15388875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOTH MADE BY MANNYS BIKE SHOP


----------



## RDominguez1987

i have loveseat i want it to lift up and down


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 know if they carry a 12'' lowrider bike with a springer?


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@May 7 2010, 12:31 PM~17420322
> *i have loveseat i want it to lift up and down
> *


call the shop


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 7 2010, 02:14 PM~17421088
> *any1 know if they carry a 12'' lowrider bike with a springer?
> *


yes sir your in the lbc right nxt to da cpt :biggrin: call da shop


----------



## crenshaw magraw

hey manny what do u know about this bike ? ? ? ? ? ? :biggrin: 

heres a pic of my old lowrider bike that manny's bike shop compton ca built back in 91 or 92.wish i still had it,rake neck,tank from a beach cruizer,molded rear skirt,with betty boop on the other side and manny's bike shop on the bottom writen in handwriting.

i'll try to find more pics,my scanner aint workin so i had to re snap a pic of a pic.










mannys ben puttin it down for the longest.
true lowrider legend


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 9 2010, 08:55 PM~17438519
> *hey manny what do u know about this bike ? ? ? ? ? ?  :biggrin:
> 
> heres a pic of my old lowrider bike that manny's bike shop compton ca built back in 91 or 92.wish i still had it,rake neck,tank from a beach cruizer,molded rear skirt,with betty boop on the other side and manny's bike shop on the bottom writen in handwriting.
> 
> i'll try to find more pics,my scanner aint workin so i had to re snap a pic of a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mannys ben puttin it down for the longest.
> true lowrider legend
> *


 :worship: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 24 2009, 05:20 PM~12804054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for dis?^
me n da homies went to your shop
we left da club's picnic n went to checc-it out,
alot of nice parts,n da bikes u got on top got firme paintjobs...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 11 2010, 05:01 AM~17451626
> *how much for dis?^
> me n da homies went to your shop
> we left da club's picnic n went to checc-it out,
> alot of nice parts,n da bikes u got on top got firme paintjobs...
> *


dat was last year,i think we were two truccs deep :biggrin: ...


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 11 2010, 04:02 AM~17451631
> *dat was last year,i think we were two truccs deep :biggrin: ...
> *


two trucks and a yukon n lappin it too remember dat shit n my brother mooned one of the trucks :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 12 2010, 09:50 PM~17473019
> *two trucks and a yukon n lappin it too remember dat shit n my brother mooned one of the trucks :biggrin:
> *


ohh yeah...hahahha damn...
dat shit was funny,wen i seen yewr
brother i lookd at the homegirl rite away,
(sittin next to me)n she couldnt stop stering or laughfin :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

TTT


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 23 2008, 06:38 PM~11162818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This picture was taken by  Justdeez " I welcome everybody to check my shop if you ever come to Compton.
> *


to the top for the ogs with the lo lo bikes :420:


----------



## POISON 831

TTT


----------



## mike661




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 23 2008, 07:38 PM~11162818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This picture was taken by  Justdeez " I welcome everybody to check my shop if you ever come to Compton.
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

gona go to the shop next week , never been there , looking forward to taking a look at all the cool parts


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 21 2010, 03:11 PM~17563934
> *gona go to the shop next week , never been there , looking forward to taking a look at all the cool parts
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 21 2010, 02:11 PM~17563934
> *gona go to the shop next week , never been there , looking forward to taking a look at all the cool parts
> *


new bike new bike new bike :yes:


----------



## RDominguez1987

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 23 2008, 06:38 PM~11162818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This picture was taken by  Justdeez " I welcome everybody to check my shop if you ever come to Compton.
> *


400 e. Rosecrans ave Compton CalifasAztlan...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 28 2010, 02:29 PM~17634214
> *400 e. Rosecrans ave Compton CalifasAztlan...
> *


passed by there this morning. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## BIGRUBE644




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*T
T  
T*


----------



## MEXICA

bump  for the homies in CPT CALIFAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

what days is manny bike shop open. i might take visit this week. i need more parts.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 24 2010, 08:17 AM~17874713
> *what days is manny bike shop open. i might take visit this week. i need more parts.
> *


mon- sat 9am 7am


----------



## REC

:wow: ttt


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 28 2010, 07:17 PM~17911119
> *:wow:  ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 29 2010, 11:18 AM~17916456
> *:wave:
> *


El Manny got down


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

clip of the all twisted bikeits hard to see tho


----------



## azteca de oro

Parts came out nice hno:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 26 2010, 05:20 PM~18414791
> *Parts came out nice hno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

TTT for the CPT. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

love seat for sale 200 bucks takes it


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jul 23 2008, 06:38 PM~11162818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This picture was taken by  Justdeez " I welcome everybody to check my shop if you ever come to Compton.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## mike661




----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 25 2010, 07:38 PM~18661764
> *TTT
> *


Robert call me asap


----------



## SJRaider18

can u send parts to san jose... need white wall tires 
18x1.75


----------



## azteca de oro

Out of mannys bike shop.plating speedy.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 13 2010, 06:35 PM~18804316
> *
> Out of mannys bike shop.plating speedy.
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> wow that's sick as hell bro.*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 13 2010, 09:35 PM~18804316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of mannys bike shop.plating speedy.
> *


beautiful bro, thats simply amazing


----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## azteca de oro

AZTECA DE ORO forks.


----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 13 2010, 08:42 PM~18806008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: THAT'S BAD ASSSSSSSS BRO


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 13 2010, 08:51 PM~18805115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## wsrider




----------



## wsrider




----------



## wsrider

TTT..for MANNY's :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 4 2011, 08:35 AM~19498993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that cont.kit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 4 2011, 08:44 AM~19499061
> *love that cont.kit  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


best one i seen ever


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 4 2011, 08:59 AM~19499139
> *best one i seen ever
> *


x 2 :0


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 4 2011, 08:59 AM~19499139
> *best one i seen ever
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 4 2011, 10:00 PM~19506598
> *thanks homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 4 2011, 08:35 AM~19498993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now this is real detail !!!!!! Nothings imposible at mannys bike shop... top notch parts !!! TTT for the homies


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

[/QUOTE]


----------



## REC

Manny Bike Shop 2011 New Bicycle's and New Style


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:38 PM~19561965
> *Manny Bike Shop 2011 New Bicycle's and New Style
> *


DAMMITT


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt for compton :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 12 2011, 08:54 PM~19580353
> *DAMMITT
> *


:uh:, whats up noah.


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Jan 4 2011, 05:15 PM~19502841
> *x 2 :0
> *


x3


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 13 2011, 06:53 PM~19589582
> *:uh:, whats up noah.
> *


NADA HOMIE SAME O SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 7 tekpatl

Made in CALIFORNiA


----------



## MEXICA

is my bike almost ready ?????


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 5 2011, 04:48 PM~20267220
> *is my bike almost ready ?????
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hmm dont know about everyone else but think this thread needs a three month bump.


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818

lowridersfinest said:


> clip of the all twisted bikeits hard to see tho


u cant even see da bike...
i mean,u could but u cant tell...


----------



## BIG AL 310

SUP MANNY HOW MY PARTS COMING OUT


----------



## D-ice69

POISON 831 said:


> Now this is real detail !!!!!! Nothings imposible at mannys bike shop... top notch parts !!! TTT for the homies


wow that,s a conti-kit real sick work !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Might stop by after the new year....got some stuff in mind


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

T T T for some custom work....


----------



## INKEDUP

GONNA BE VISITING THE SHOP PRETTY SOON!!...:biggrin:


----------



## Farqup

MEXICA said:


> love seat for sale 200 bucks takes it


Seat still for sale homie??


----------



## REC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93

Badass video!


----------



## REC

:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

so wats mannys next project so u guys can take to shows for him since he is building them lol


----------



## POISON 831

Clown Confusion said:


> so wats mannys next project so u guys can take to shows for him since he is building them lol


I have a few parts to spare u want to buy them?


----------



## cone_weezy

POISON 831 said:


> I have a few parts to spare u want to buy them?


that all mike is good for buying used parts lol j/k he my number one customer thought u knew lol....


----------



## POISON 831

cone_weezy said:


> that all mike is good for buying used parts lol j/k he my number one customer thought u knew lol....


Oooo snap!!! Is that right??? Mikey i have a question!!! So that means ur showing for the people that sell u the parts too???


----------



## azteca de oro

Clown Confusion said:


> so wats mannys next project so u guys can take to shows for him since he is building them lol[/is a semi bike call sugar stoper.


----------



## azteca de oro

POISON 831 said:


> Oooo snap!!! Is that right??? Mikey i have a question!!! So that means ur showing for the people that sell u the parts too???


X2.


----------



## Clown Confusion

Lol sup carlos and robert lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

Ur funny weezy lol so are coming to woodland show


----------



## azteca de oro

Clown Confusion said:


> Ur funny weezy lol so are coming to woodland show


 for street low or lowrider. Cause i dont show up in streetlow shows no more.


----------



## Clown Confusion

Lowrider


----------



## MEXICA

luv seat sold but i still got display box for sale 60 u can hav it


----------



## azteca de oro

Yea in sep. U going? Hows the clown bike is it a secret.


----------



## cone_weezy

Clown Confusion said:


> Ur funny weezy lol so are coming to woodland show


thats the plan man, got plently of vacation time im ready to burn em up lol
im not driving im flying there if no one goes with me i'll just go by my self


----------



## Clown Confusion

Cool bro as for clown bike its coming along wont be done till next year sugar rush just a bike im show ing till clown it done


----------



## ATX

azteca de oro said:


> for street low or lowrider. Cause i dont show up in streetlow shows no more.


How come no more streetlow?


----------



## MEXICA

Farqup said:


> Seat still for sale homie??


only display box is for sale 80 obo


----------



## Blue94cady

MEXICA said:


> only display box is for sale 80 obo


How big is it and were u at


----------



## EL RAIDER

Clown Confusion said:


> Lol sup carlos and robert lol


fool you haven't answer the question


*Oooo snap!!! Is that right??? Mikey i have a question!!! So that means ur showing for the people that sell u the parts too??? 

:drama:*


----------



## MEXICA

Blue94cady said:


> How big is it and were u at


its a 4-4 ? New n im n Los but it at my dad pad n La Puente


----------



## INKEDUP

So I finally got a chance to visit the shop...gettin some work done by manny...he also gave me a chance to see the new work that's getting done on RESIDENT EVIL trike!!!....its gonna look sick once its done...a lot of work I've never seen on any bike before..thumbs up for manny!!!


----------



## 78mc

EVILRIDER said:


> So I finally got a chance to visit the shop...gettin some work done by manny...he also gave me a chance to see the new work that's getting done on RESIDENT EVIL trike!!!....its gonna look sick once its done...a lot of work I've never seen on any bike before..thumbs up for manny!!!


 I was there a couple weeks back. Did you see the wheel chair that he was working on?


----------



## INKEDUP

I didn't see any... Ima go pick up some parts next weekend n ill ask him about it!...is he doin work for u too bro?


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## 78mc

EVILRIDER said:


> I didn't see any... Ima go pick up some parts next weekend n ill ask him about it!...is he doin work for u too bro?


Yeah he made some new parts for my son's bike. He has a couple more to make this summer..


----------



## INKEDUP

That's cool next time u come let me kno so we could meet up or somethin


----------



## 78mc

EVILRIDER said:


> That's cool next time u come let me kno so we could meet up or somethin


Cool. Works for me. I'll let you know..


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT SENOR MANNY AND MANNY JR. FOR THE NEW UPGRADE ON AZTECA DE ORO.


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Cool. Works for me. I'll let you know..


Firme....anything going down in oxnard???


----------



## INKEDUP

azteca de oro said:


> TTT SENOR MANNY AND MANNY JR. FOR THE NEW UPGRADE ON AZTECA DE ORO.


Can't wait to see azteca de oro


----------



## 78mc

EVILRIDER said:


> Firme....anything going down in oxnard???


 Nope. It's die right now..


----------



## azteca de oro

:thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider

TTTuffin:


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Nope. It's die right now..


SUCKS...IMA GO TO MANNYS TODAY TO PICK UP SOME STUFF


----------



## 78mc

EVILRIDER said:


> SUCKS...IMA GO TO MANNYS TODAY TO PICK UP SOME STUFF


I'm sure whatever he did? It looks good....


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> I'm sure whatever he did? It looks good....


THEY DEFINETLY LOOK SICK....CHROME ON HANDLEBARS N SISSY BARS


----------



## 78mc

EVILRIDER said:


> THEY DEFINETLY LOOK SICK....CHROME ON HANDLEBARS N SISSY BARS


I need to check that out!!


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> I need to check that out!!


ULL GET TO SEE EM AT THE VENTURA CAR SHOW


----------



## 78mc

EVILRIDER said:


> ULL GET TO SEE EM AT THE VENTURA CAR SHOW


Cool.. I'll see you there..


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Cool.. I'll see you there..


ILL POST A PIC OF THE CHROME IN A MIN


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> ILL POST A PIC OF THE CHROME IN A MIN


Manny's did your parts?


----------



## MEXICA

Gotta go pick up some white walls for my stingray this week


----------



## 78mc

MEXICA said:


> Gotta go pick up some white walls for my stingray this week


I got some NOS schwinn white walls @ the swap meet for $40


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Manny's did your parts?


I WISH...HE JUST CHROMED EM


----------



## BIG AL 310

azteca de oro said:


> Clown Confusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> so wats mannys next project so u guys can take to shows for him since he is building them lol[/is a semi bike call sugar stoper.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so an tell him to do somthing good we will see
Click to expand...


----------



## INKEDUP

CHROME DONE BY MANNY


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

Manny do you have a website where I can order parts from?


----------



## kajumbo

I stopping in at Mannys Shop this Friday top secret shit coming from him


----------



## MEXICA

78mc said:


> I got some NOS schwinn white walls @ the swap meet for $40


wth ok ill take them send me a pic doggy


----------



## MEXICA

BIG AL 310 said:


> azteca de oro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so an tell him to do somthing good we will see
> 
> 
> 
> jajajaja
Click to expand...


----------



## MEXICA

BASH3R said:


>


ttt for the homies @ mbs cpt


----------



## 78mc

MEXICA said:


> wth ok ill take them send me a pic doggy


They are on my stingray.. Go to Long Beach


----------



## MEXICA

78mc said:


> They are on my stingray.. Go to Long Beach


oh yah u wanna race for pinks jajajaja


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Manny pm me as soon as u see this


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Manny pm me as soon as u see this


U have to call him he hasn't been on since 2010


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U have to call him he hasn't been on since 2010


Do u got his number


----------



## MEXICA

call the shop number on the frist page


----------



## Est.1979

how do i order custom parts from mannys?


----------



## Socal#13

Is manny the only one that dose rope twisted forks


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT FOR THE HOMIE MANNY AND MANNY JR.


----------



## latinxs

justcalled no shipping


----------



## 78mc

latinxs said:


> justcalled no shipping


What????? They have shipped to me more then once before....


----------



## MEXICA

they ship u pay simple homies


----------



## BIG AL 310

what up noah,, how u been


----------



## Est.1979

how do u order parts though? i dont got a fax machine


----------



## MEXICA

BIG AL 310 said:


> what up noah,, how u been


Whats up Big Al


----------



## Socal#13

You manny how much for a trike kit


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT mannys bike shop.


----------



## Clown Confusion

post pic if ur going to the top


----------



## azteca de oro

Clown Confusion said:


> post pic if ur going to the top


 no pic


----------



## MEXICA

MANNY BIKE SHOP GONNA FUCK SOME SHITT UP 2012 2013 !!!! TRUCHA


----------



## MR.559

whats up noah send some sneek peeks lol


----------



## MEXICA

jajajaj CHALES HOMIES YOU GOTTA HANG IN THERE LIKE EVERYONE ELASE LOL


----------



## MR.559

not firme lol


----------



## azteca de oro

:yes:


MEXICA said:


> MANNY BIKE SHOP GONNA FUCK SOME SHITT UP 2012 2013 !!!! TRUCHA


----------



## INKEDUP

MR.559 said:


> whats up noah send some sneek peeks lol


MANNY SAID HE'LL BE AT THE SUPER SHOW TO SIGN AUTOGRAPHS!


----------



## BIG AL 310

thanks manny for the new new parts....................yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MEXICA

hahahah no hes not lol ttt whats up big al see you at da show homie


----------



## Tripps

Where is his shop at


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Tripps said:


> Where is his shop at


Compton


----------



## Tripps

But what's the address


----------



## BIG AL 310

mannys doing it big this year:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

Ttt n thanks agin for.hooking up my.schwinns


----------



## BIG AL 310

MEXICA said:


> Ttt n thanks agin for.hooking up my.schwinns


sup noah.............


----------



## Tripps

Where is his shop


----------



## crenshaw magraw

The shop is located on rosecrans just east of alameda on the south side of the bridge. If u get to Santa fe. Then u passed it


----------



## Tripps

I need the address


----------



## MEXICA

400 east rosecrans cpt.califas or.call.da.shop


----------



## Tripps

What's the number


----------



## MEXICA

Its on the frist.page homie


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Mannys_Bike_Shop said:


> Hello Lay it low !!
> Just wanted to see if any body can help me add picture don't have manny at this time any help would be nice
> I made it easy for everybody that needs prices on custom bicycle parts just take a picture of your sketch from your phone and e-mail it to [email protected]
> or for info Manny 310-6324868 you can all so fax me at the same number


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tripps

Oarle pues


----------



## MEXICA

Dammiitttt


----------



## Est.1979

How much for sum show chrome bike wheels?


----------



## azteca de oro

New parts for my girls bike.


----------



## Kiloz

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 616429
> New parts for my girls bike.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 616429
> New parts for my girls bike.


Suave


----------



## madrigalkustoms

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 616429
> New parts for my girls bike.


Looks clean.


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT for Mannys bike shop .


----------



## azteca de oro

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider1983

can u made this for me


----------



## Richiecool69elka

lowrider1983 said:


> View attachment 636192
> can u made this for me


Call His Shop.He Dont Come On Here.


----------



## Kiloz

Richiecool69elka said:


> Call His Shop.He Dont Come On Here.


:werd:


----------



## fuckin ED'

Man you have some nice bikes man.. how much for a set of 144?


----------



## Kiloz

fuckin ED' said:


> Man you have some nice bikes man.. how much for a set of 144?


Manny doesn't log on, call him.


----------



## VENOM89

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=641860&stc=1&d=1367767017


----------



## mexhika

VENOM89 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=641860&stc=1&d=1367767017


 Orale


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM89

Another trip to Manny's this weekend...all i can say is Manny can throw down some mean looking candys. :yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

VENOM89 said:


> Another trip to Manny's this weekend...all i can say is Manny can throw down some mean looking candys. :yes:


I seen a peace of the bike. The paint is nice


----------



## VENOM89

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I seen a peace of the bike. The paint is nice


He is very underrated for his painting skills...he got exactly what colors and patterns i had visioned for the frame...i would recommend manny to anyone for his paint jobs


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

VENOM89 said:


> He is very underrated for his painting skills...he got exactly what colors and patterns i had visioned for the frame...i would recommend manny to anyone for his paint jobs


Did they do all the frame work to for the bike to??


----------



## viejitocencoast

VENOM89 said:


> He is very underrated for his painting skills...he got exactly what colors and patterns i had visioned for the frame...i would recommend manny to anyone for his paint jobs


X2 he's done work 4 me in the past


----------



## VENOM89

viejitocencoast said:


> X2 he's done work 4 me in the past


Yea i just picked up the frame saturday and he did a kick ass job. Cant wait to reveal the frame with its new paint job soon.


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool bro cant to see it ..


----------



## VENOM89

Clown Confusion said:


> cool bro cant to see it ..[/QUOTE
> 
> Cutting it real close for the show, going to color sand the frame and fenders today.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Really want to see how it came out bro :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM89

I accomplished what i wanted to with Bad 2 Da Bone, now my next goal is BOTY. Between Manny, **** and Myself the plans and ideas we have on this bike are endless.


----------



## wsrider

TTT for Manny's


----------



## azteca de oro




----------



## mexhika

mexhika said:


> Ttt MBS CPT 2014


Ttt MBS CPT 2014 WERE IT ALL.STARTED !!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Has mannys ever won an award for best paint?


----------



## mexhika

socios b.c. prez said:


> Has mannys ever won an award for best paint?


Yes and them.some. At least on my bike.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thank you Manny giving gt edition better look


----------



## mexhika

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank you Manny giving gt edition better look


Came out nice homie !!!


----------



## VENOM89

socios b.c. prez said:


> Has mannys ever won an award for best paint?


Best paint and graphics in Fresno and Best graphics in Vegas...only 2 lowrider magazine shows and paint has been doin work


----------



## mexhika

VENOM89 said:


> Best paint and graphics in Fresno and Best graphics in Vegas...only 2 lowrider magazine shows and paint has been doin work


He paint ok but not all that


----------



## resident evil

manny jr did a good job on my niece's Taylor tot


----------



## resident evil




----------



## CE 707

Thats clean


----------



## mexhika

Ttt Restoring my 68 I just pick up


----------



## mexhika

mexhika said:


> Ttt Retoring my 68 I just pick up


 ttt for the og


----------



## jose3928

hey manny still waiting on the picks of your display lowrider bicycles you got up for sale


----------



## jose3928

hey many this is jose im still waiting on the pics of the lowrider bicycle you have as display for sale 623-330-1129


----------



## 78mc

It's better just to call him..


----------



## mexhika

78mc said:


> It's better just to call him..


Lol


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## GRodriguez

:drama:


----------



## mexhika

Dammiitt 2014 looking good


----------



## azteca de oro

:shh:


mexhika said:


> Dammiitt 2014 looking good


----------



## VENOM89

mexhika said:


> Dammiitt 2014 looking good


Big things coming this year for LEGIONS


----------



## mexhika

MBS CPT KILLING THE.COMPETITION SINCE 1977 !!!


----------

